#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Masturbatie

## van Bommel

Het antwoord op sommige vragen die mij gesteld worden kan waardevol zijn voor andere mensen die ook met deze vraag bezig zijn. Vandaar deze vraag plus antwoord op dit forum.

*Vraag:* 

Ik zag op het NOS journaal van acht uur een reportage over deze site.
Ook werden de taboe's en misverstanden kort besproken.

Nou zei de maker van de reportage aan het einde dat masturberen mag.
Is dat een misverstand? Want volgens mij mocht dat niet. 

*Antwoord:* 

Zelfbevrediging of masturbatie
De meningen van de islamitische schriftgeleerden over masturbatie lopen zeer uiteen. Hedendaagse noch vroegere moslimgeleerden verbieden masturbatie echter volledig. Om niet tot overspel of ontucht (zina) te vervallen is al-istimna bi'l-yad of zelfbevrediging toegestaan, hoewel het afkeurenswaardig blijft. Zelfbevrediging wordt echter niet als zina (ontucht of overspel) beschouwd, zelfs niet indien een man met de hand van een vrouw wordt gemasturbeerd waarmee hij niet is getrouwd. Sommige geleerden staan zelfs sceptischer tegenover de eigen hand als de hand van een slavin. Publieke bekendmaking kan echter wel tot een disciplinaire straf leiden indien het alleen om wellust ging. De vraag hierover is gesteld in verband met verpleegkundige verzorging in de ziekenhuizen in Cairo, waarbij de toenmalige Sheikh al-Azhar, het heeft toegestaan. 
De meest genuanceerde opvattingen hierover treffen we aan bij de leerschool van Abu Hanifa. De denkwijze hierover loopt parallel met de denkwijze over de mate van verplichting tot trouwen. Als het alleen om zelfopgewekte wellust gaat, is het verboden. Maar als de lustgevoelens te machtig worden en hij of zij is niet getrouwd, dan is het niet laakbaar. Wanneer gevaar voor overspel dreigt is het zelfs een plicht volgens de hanafieten. Binnen alle leerscholen bestaat toestemming voor zelfbevrediging wegens langdurige eenzaamheid en/of indien gevaar bestaat voor homoseksuele contacten, zoals in de gevangenis. 
Ahmad ibn Hanbel heeft gevangenen en reizigers zonder partner toestemming gegeven tot masturberen als het ging om overspel te voorkomen of om gezondheidsredenen. Sommige Hanbali-geleerden hebben toestemming gegeven voor een soort vroegtijdige dildo (kirrandj) die van dierenhuid was gemaakt, voor vrouwen waarvan de man lange tijd van huis weg was. 
Bezwaren tegen masturbatie van zowel vrouwen als mannen zijn erop gebaseerd dat de basis voor zelfbevrediging meestal fantasie is en dat het denken aan fantasiepartners de weg opent tot overspel. Ook zou het een aanzet tot homoseksuele contacten kunnen zijn.

Abdulwahid van Bommel

----------


## illmatik

> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
> Ahmad ibn Hanbel heeft *gevangenen en reizigers zonder partner* toestemming gegeven tot masturberen als het ging *om overspel te voorkomen* of om gezondheidsredenen.



Hoe pleeg je overspel als je geen partner hebt ?

----------


## soufian1979

Salam Aleikum 

De imam heeft het niet alleen over mensen zonder een partner maar ook over gevangenen. Het zou kunnen zijn dat een gevangene een partner heeft. Daarbij zijn er verschillende vormen van zinaa waar je zelfs geen partner voor nodig hebt. Een mens kan zinaa plegen met zijn ogen.

Moge allah swt ons behoeden voor al het kwaad en onze imaan sterk maken... Amien!

Ma3a salam

----------


## tazaghiniagirl

is haram.....  :wijs:

----------


## Raihana

> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
> *Het antwoord op sommige vragen die mij gesteld worden kan waardevol zijn voor andere mensen die ook met deze vraag bezig zijn. Vandaar deze vraag plus antwoord op dit forum.
> 
> Vraag: 
> 
> Ik zag op het NOS journaal van acht uur een reportage over deze site.
> Ook werden de taboe's en misverstanden kort besproken.
> 
> Nou zei de maker van de reportage aan het einde dat masturberen mag.
> ...


*Meneer van Bommel ik weet niet waar u heeft gestudeerd, maar dit klopt niet.
Daar naast geeft u geen bewijzen en daliel. 

Question : 


I have a question which I am shy to ask but another sister who has come to Islam recently wants an answer to and I do not have an answer (with dilals from the Qur'an and Sunnah). I hope you can help and I hope Allah will for give me if it is inappropriate but as Muslims we should never be shy in seeking knowledge. Her question was "Is it permissible in Islam to masturbate?".
May Allah increase us all in knowledge.

Answer : 

Praise be to Allaah. 

Masturbation (for both men and women) is haraam (forbidden) in Islam based on the following evidence:

First from the Quraan:

Imam Shafii stated that masturbation is forbidden based on the following verses from the Quraan (interpretation of the meaning):

"And those who guard their chastity (i.e. private parts, from illegal sexual acts). Except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that their right hands possess, - for them, they are free from blame. But whoever seeks beyond that, then those are the transgressors." 23.5-7 Here the verses are clear in forbidding all illegal sexual acts (including masturbation) except for the wives or that their right hand possess. And whoever seeks beyond that is the transgressor.

"And let those who find not the financial means for marriage keep themselves chaste, until Allah enriches them of His bounty." 24.33. This verse also clearly orders whoever does not have the financial means to marry to keep himself chaste and be patient in facing temptations (including masturbation) until Allah enriches them of His bounty.

Secondly, from the sunnah of the Prophet (peace be upon him): 

Abdullaah ibn Masood said, "We were with the Prophet while we were young and had no wealth whatsoever. So Allaahs Messenger said, "O young people! Whoever among you can marry, should marry, because it helps him lower his gaze and guard his modesty (i.e. his private parts from committing illegal sexual intercourse etc.), and whoever is not able to marry, should fast, as fasting diminishes his sexual power." Bukhari:5066. The hadeeth orders men who are not able to marry to fast despite the hardship encountered in doing so, and not to masturbate despite the ease with which it can be done.

There are additional evidences that can be cited to support this ruling on masturbation, but due to the limited space we will not go through them here. Allaah knows what is best and most correct. 

As for curing the habit of masturbation, we recommend the following suggestions:

1) The motive to seek a cure for this problem should be solely following Allaahs orders and fearing His punishment.

2) A permanent and quick cure from this problem lies in marriage as soon as the person is able, as shown in the Prophets hadeeth.

3) Keeping oneself busy with what is good for this world and the hereafter is essential in breaking this habit before it becomes second nature after which it is very difficult to rid oneself of it.

4) Lowering the gaze (from looking at forbidden things such as pictures, movies etc.) will help suppress the desire before it leads one to commit the haraam (forbidden). Allaah orders men and women to lower their gaze as shown in the following two verses and in the Prophets hadeeth (interpretations of the meanings):

"Tell the believing men to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things) and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts, etc.). That is purer for them. Verily, Allah is all-aware of what they do. And tell the believing women to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things) and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts, etc.) ..... " 24.30-31 

Allaahs messenger said: "Do not follow a casual (unintentional) look (at forbidden things) with another look." Al-Tirmidhi 2777. This is a general instruction by the Prophet to abstain from all that may sexually excite a person because it might lead him/her to commit the haraam (forbidden).

5) Using ones available leisure time in worshipping Allaah and increasing religious knowledge.

6) Being cautious not to develop any of the medical symptoms that may result from masturbation such as weak eyesight, weak nervous system, and/or back pain. More importantly, feeling of guilt and anxiety that can be complicated by missing obligatory prayers because of the need to shower (ghusl) after every incidence of masturbation.

7) Avoiding the illusion that some youth have that masturbation is permissible because it prevents them from committing illegal sexual acts such as fornication or even homosexuality.

8) Strengthening ones willpower and avoiding spending time alone as recommended by the Prophet when he said "Do not spend the night alone" Ahmad 6919.

9) Following the Prophets aforementioned hadeeth and fast when possible, because fasting will temper ones sexual desire and keep it under control. However, one should not overreact and swear by Allaah not to return to the act because if one does not honor ones promise, one would be facing the consequences of not living up to ones oath to Allaah. Also, note that medication to diminish ones sexual desire is strictly prohibited because it might permanently affect ones sexual ability.

10) Trying to follow the Prophets recommendation concerning the etiquette of getting ready for bed, such as reading well-known supplications, sleeping on the right side, and avoiding sleeping on the belly (the Prophet forbade sleeping on the belly).

11) Striving hard to be patient and chaste, because persistence will eventually, Allaah willing, lead to attaining those qualities as second nature, as the Prophet explains in the following hadeeth:
"Whoever seeks chastity Allaah will make him chaste, and whoever seeks help from none but Allaah, He will help him, and whoever is patient He will make it easy for him, and no one has ever been given anything better than patience." Bukhari:1469.

12) Repenting, asking forgiveness from Allaah, doing good deeds, and not losing hope and feeling despair are all prerequisites to curing this problem. Note that losing hope is one of the major sins punishable by Allaah.

13) Finally, Allaah is the Most Merciful and He always responds to whoever calls on Him. So, asking for Allahs forgiveness will be accepted, by His will.

Wallahu alam. And Allah knows what is best and most correct.
Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid (www.islam-qa.com)*

----------


## Raihana

*Nog een fatwa!! 

Masturbation (for both men and women) is haraam (forbidden) in Islam based on the following evidence:

First from the QUR'N:

Imam Shafii stated that masturbation is forbidden based on the following verses from the Quraan (interpretation of the meaning)

"And those who guard their chastity (i.e. private parts, from illegal sexual acts). Except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that their right hands possess, - for them, they are free from blame. But whoever seeks beyond that, then those are the transgressors." 23.5-7 Here the verses are clear in forbidding all illegal sexual acts (including masturbation) except for the wives or that their right hand possess. And whoever seeks beyond that is the transgressor.

"And let those who find not the financial means for marriage keep themselves chaste, until Allah enriches them of His bounty." 24.33. This verse also clearly orders whoever does not have the financial means to marry to keep himself chaste and be patient in facing temptations (including masturbation) until Allah enriches them of His bounty.

Secondly, from the sunnah of the Prophet (peace be upon him):

Abdullaah ibn Masood said, "We were with the Prophet while we were young and had no wealth whatsoever. So Allaahs Messenger said, "O young people! Whoever among you can marry, should marry, because it helps him lower his gaze and guard his modesty (i.e. his private parts from committing illegal sexual intercourse etc.), and whoever is not able to marry, should fast, as fasting diminishes his sexual power." Bukhari:5066. 

The hadeeth orders men who are not able to marry to fast despite the hardship encountered in doing so, and not to masturbate despite the ease with which it can be done. There are additional evidences that can be cited to support this ruling on masturbation, but due to the limited space we will not go through them here.

Allaah knows what is best and most correct.

As for curing the habit of masturbation, we recommend the following suggestions:

1) The motive to seek a cure for this problem should be solely following Allaahs orders and fearing His punishment.

2) A permanent and quick cure from this problem lies in marriage as soon as the person is able, as shown in the Prophets hadeeth.

3) Keeping oneself busy with what is good for this world and the hereafter is essential in breaking this habit before it becomes second nature after which it is very difficult to rid oneself of it.

4) Lowering the gaze (from looking at forbidden things such as pictures, movies etc.) will help suppress the desire before it leads one to commit the haraam (forbidden). Allaah orders men and women to lower their gaze as shown in the following two verses and in the Prophets hadeeth (interpretations of the meanings): "Tell the believing men to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things) and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts, etc.) That is purer for them. Verily, Allah is all-aware of what they do. And tell the believing women to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things) and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts, etc.) ..... " 24.30-31

Allaahs messenger said: "Do not follow a casual (unintentional) look (at forbidden things) with another look." Al-Tirmidhi 2777. This is a general instruction by the Prophet to abstain from all that may sexually excite a person because it might lead him/her to commit the haraam (forbidden).

5) Using ones available leisure time in worshipping Allaah and increasing religious knowledge.

6) Being cautious not to develop any of the medical symptoms that may result from masturbation such as weak eyesight, weak nervous system, and/or back pain. More importantly, feeling of guilt and anxiety that can be complicated by missing obligatory prayers because of the need to shower (ghusl) after every incidence of masturbation.

7) Avoiding the illusion that some youth have that masturbation is permissible because it prevents them from committing illegal sexual acts such as fornication or even homosexuality.

8) Strengthening ones willpower and avoiding spending time alone as recommended by the Prophet when he said "Do not spend the night alone" Ahmad 6919.

9) Following the Prophets aforementioned hadeeth and fast when possible, because fasting will temper ones sexual desire and keep it under control. However, one should not overreact and swear by Allaah not to return to the act because if one does not honor ones promise, one would be facing the consequences of not living up to ones oath to Allaah. Also, note that medication to diminish ones sexual desire is strictly prohibited because it might permanently affect ones sexual ability.

10) Trying to follow the Prophets recommendation concerning the etiquette of getting ready for bed, such as reading well-known supplications, sleeping on the right side, and avoiding sleeping on the belly (the Prophet forbade sleeping on the belly).

11) Striving hard to be patient and chaste, because persistence will eventually, Allaah willing, lead to attaining those qualities as second nature, as the Prophet explains in the following hadeeth: "Whoever seeks chastity Allaah will make him chaste, and whoever seeks help from none but Allaah, He will help him, and whoever is patient He will make it easy for him, and no one has ever been given anything better than patience." Bukhari:1469.

12) Repenting, asking forgiveness from Allaah, doing good deeds, and not losing hope and feeling despair are all prerequisites to curing this problem. Note that losing hope is one of the major sins punishable by Allaah.

13) Finally, Allaah is the Most Merciful and He always responds to whoever calls on Him. So, asking for Allahs forgiveness will be accepted, by His will.

Wallahu alam. And Allah knows what is best and most correct.*

----------


## Raihana

*En hier nog een!

http://www.fatwa-online.com/fataawa/.../0020309_1.htm*

----------


## aneessa1001

""6) Being cautious not to develop any of the medical symptoms that may result from masturbation such as weak eyesight, weak nervous system, and/or back pain. More importantly, feeling of guilt and anxiety that can be complicated by missing obligatory prayers because of the need to shower (ghusl) after every incidence of masturbation""


Ik kom niet meer bij  :schok:   :wohaa:  
Ik vraag me af wat voor aandoeningen je krijgt, en hoeveel gebeden je gaat missenals je sex gaat hebben/hebt.....(vooral de eerste paar maanden....)

Gelukkig staat erbij INTERPRETATIE, ik vind eigenlijk dat het verboden zou moeten worden om texten toe te voegen (al is het tussen 2 haakjes) als het om de Koran gaat....

""Imam Shafii stated that masturbation is forbidden based on the following verses from the Quraan* (interpretation of the meaning)* 

"And those who guard their chastity (i.e. private parts, from illegal sexual acts). Except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that their right hands possess, - for them, they are free from blame. But whoever seeks beyond that, then those are the transgressors." 23.5-7 Here the verses are clear in forbidding all illegal sexual acts (*including mastu* rbation) except for the wives or that their right hand possess. And whoever seeks beyond that is the transgressor.

"And let those who find not the financial means for marriage keep themselves chaste, until Allah enriches them of His bounty." 24.33. This verse also clearly orders whoever does not have the financial means to marry to keep himself chaste and be patient in facing temptations (*including masturbation* ) until Allah enriches them of His bounty""

----------


## Raihana

*Nou zuster sorry, ik vind er niks grappigs aan..
Dit is echt heel erg.. *

----------


## aneessa1001

Ik vind het ook heel erg dat als er niet expliciet iets genoemd wordt in Koran of Hadiet (voorzoverre ik als leek kan overzien) dat het door sommigen tot HARAM wordt verklaard. Kijk Makrooh lkan ik nog mee leve...

16:116 But say not - for any false thing that your tongues may put forth,- "This is lawful, and this is forbidden," so as to ascribe false things to Allah. For those who ascribe false things to Allah, will never prosper.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_
> Het antwoord op sommige vragen die mij gesteld worden kan waardevol zijn voor andere mensen die ook met deze vraag bezig zijn. Vandaar deze vraag plus antwoord op dit forum.
> 
> Vraag:
> 
> Ik zag op het NOS journaal van acht uur een reportage over deze site.
> Ook werden de taboe's en misverstanden kort besproken.
> 
> Nou zei de maker van de reportage aan het einde dat masturberen mag.
> ...


Bommel, mijn oordeel over jou:

je bent dolende onwetende.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Raihana_
> 
> Question : 
> 
> I have a question which I am shy to ask but another sister who has come to Islam recently wants an answer to and I do not have an answer (with dilals from the Qur'an and Sunnah). I hope you can help and I hope Allah will for give me if it is inappropriate but as Muslims we should never be shy in seeking knowledge. Her question was "Is it permissible in Islam to masturbate?".
> May Allah increase us all in knowledge.


Dear sister,

I call you sister as a human like I am.

Your question is good. Please dont let anyone put foolish ideas in your head. Please be a sensitive and intelligent and strong woman.

Do you choose a happy life?

The most important rule in sex is: avoid extremes.
The second most important rule is: listen to the voice of your nature.

Avoid extremes: some forms of sex go too far, and some forms of chastity go too far.

Listen to the voice of your nature: when you love to feel desire, when you love to be desired, when you love to dream, when you love to caress your body, you are good and beautiful.

In your heart and your mind you know that is right, dont you?

Best wishes to you

----------


## Olive Yao

Ha Raihana,

Check this out:



Feel good!

----------


## tedfiesh

Nee, ik weet het ECHT NIET. Heb geen wetenschappelijkie onderzoeken hierover gevonden. ook geen Hadiets of Koraan texten die jouw aandoeningen bevestigen. BOVENDIEN ik heb nooit ergens last van gehad (nog steeds niet blind, geen infecties, ook geen spirkrampen of wat dan ook...)




> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Er kunnen een heleboel aandoeningen ontstaan door zelfbevrediging hoor. En doe nou maar niet alsof je dat niet weet, dan heb ik het nog niet eens over infecties en spierkrampen.
> 
> Maar om even in te gaan op de gebeden. Ik wil je graag op de hoogte stellen van dat een moslim verplicht is zich te reinigen voor het gebed. Er zijn zaken die deze reiniging ongeldig maken, zoals een wc-bezoek of het laten van een wind enz. Maar ook het uit sexuele verlangens doen uitstorten van vloeistof, hetzij uit de vagina of de penis. Echter het verschil met het voorgaande, is om naast die kleine wassing ook een grote wassing te verrichten. Bij de grote wassing dient alles met water gespoelt te zijn. Vanaf de binnenkant van de oren tot aan de binnenkant van de navel.
> 
> Mocht je meer willen weten over de onmetelijke wijsheid achter deze Islamitische schoonheidssalon, bekijk dan de onderstaande link:
> 
> http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...hreadid=102268*

----------


## beachboy

MIJN MENING OVER MASTURBATIE WIL IK OOK EVEN KWIJT......

MET MASTURBATIE IS NAAR MIJN MENING NIETS MIS,DIT IS OOK MEDISCH ONDERZOCHT.

MET MASTURBATIE DOE JE NIETS ANDERS DAN JE LICHAAM TE ONTDEKKEN,DIT IS ZEER GEBRUIKELIJK ,ALS JE IN DE PUBERTIJD KOMT OF BENT.
TUURLIJK HEEFT HET MET SEX TE MAKEN, MAAR SEX IS TOCH NIET IETS SMERIGS.

----------


## beachboy

AANVULLING: MASTURBATIE OP LATERE LEEFTIJD KAN OOK HEEL PRETTIG ZIJN. ZEKER VOOR MENSEN DIE ALLEENSTAAND ZIJN,IS DIT EEN GOED ALTERNATIEF.

----------


## tedfiesh

Ik wou nog even het volgende kwijt:

Ik verbaas me er steeds weer over dat mensen geloven in allerlei fabeltjes. Kijk als mijn oma in Marokko die niet lezen en schrijven kan gelooft in dat je blind wordt van masturbatie of dat je door een amulet te dragen een zwangerschap kan voorkomen dan zeg ik OK, begrijpelijk... Maar dat jongeren die hier opgegroeid zijn kunnen lezen en schrijven, toegang hebben tot internet en allerlei andere (wetenschappelijke) bronnen tot hun beschikking hebben en dan toch de fabeltjes van de ouderen voor zoete koek aanemen.... Eewa wat zal ik zeggen.... 
Een advies *LEES! vooral Koran en Hadieth!*  
Als hierin niets staat over het onderwerp waar je informatie over wilt hebben kijk dan verder dan de sagen der ouderen...(als je die drang hebt tenminste). Wetenschap en onderzoek (dubbel-gerandomiseerd-placebo-gecontroleerd voor de kenners) wil soms ook nog wel eens ogen openen..

even geen Tedfiesh

----------


## me_mickey

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *MIJN MENING OVER MASTURBATIE WIL IK OOK EVEN KWIJT......
> 
> MET MASTURBATIE IS NAAR MIJN MENING NIETS MIS,DIT IS OOK MEDISCH ONDERZOCHT.
> 
> MET MASTURBATIE DOE JE NIETS ANDERS DAN JE LICHAAM TE ONTDEKKEN,DIT IS ZEER GEBRUIKELIJK ,ALS JE IN DE PUBERTIJD KOMT OF BENT.
> TUURLIJK HEEFT HET MET SEX TE MAKEN, MAAR SEX IS TOCH NIET IETS SMERIGS.*


Mag het ook als je verkering hebt/verloofd bent? Is dat niet oneerlijk tegenover je vriend(in)?

----------


## Muntasir

Een grote masturbatie-site blijkbaar??!! of een afleiding van het onderwerp?

----------


## Gtr28

lekker duidelijk hiero .. waarom doen we niet simpel .. 

Mag je mastruberen ja of nee ..  :grote grijns:

----------


## ricknick3

masturbatie is volgens sommige islamitische wetscholen toegestaan om overspel tegen te gaan

----------


## ricknick3

vroeger waren in de islam zelfs genothuwelijken toegestaan je kon met iemand trouwen voor een uur dag of maan alleen voor de sex bij de sjieten doen ze nog steeds aan genotshuwelijken

----------


## dicksr

Geachte Imam en Columnist Van Bommel,

Deze topic geeft de meest groteske reacties, zowel biologisch onzinnig als theologisch orthodox weersprekend. 

Zou het vanuit uw verantwoordelijkheid niet gepast zijn om (extra) klaarheid in deze soep te schenken?

Het uitblijven van een constructieve reatie van uw zijde geeft de soms werkelijk 'achterlijke' reacties een zweem vn waarheid.

Ik heb zelfs ergens een anti-Bommel topic gevonden die volgens mij rechtstreeks terugslaat op deze thread.

Het onderwerp aansnijden vind persoonlijk prima, het uitblijven van positieve respons acht ik ronduit onverantwoordelijk. Dit is niet eens van de regen in de drop helpen, het lijkt meer op "apres moi la deluge".
Imam??

dicksr

dicksr

----------


## Salahdine

Onze imam heeft het bij het juiste einde, gezegend is degene die u heeft geholpen kennis te vergaren.

Precies het antwoord waar ik op zat te wachten, afkeurenswaardig maar wel als laatste barriere om de beest in je te weerhouden van echtbreuk.

Ik ben tevreden...

Overigens, het onderwerp "Islam & Seksualiteit" op deze site roept een aantal vragen bij mij op, is de bedoeling dat het woord Sexualiteit als normale definitie in ons leven wordt. 

In de Islam is sexualiteit iets heiligs, het is een soort geloofsbelijdenis waar je voor beloond wordt in het hiernamaals, althans als je dat binnen de toegestane grenzen ten uitvoer brengt.

Wij moeten oppassen voor de staartloze wolven die jaloers zijn op onze mooie "staarten". Ze zijn contenu bezig om ons kapot te maken, onze sterke gezinsbanden zijn hun een doorn in het oog, als zij een hoofddoek zien (een stukje tekstiel overigens) gaat een vlammetje op in hun zieke harten.

----------


## peathah

> _Geplaatst door Raihana_ 
> *Nog een fatwa!! 
> 
> ".....Except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that their right hands possess, - for them, they are free from blame. But whoever seeks beyond that, then those are the transgressors." 
> 
> *


Dus hier staat dat indien je iemand als slaaf hebt je hiermee wel sexuele handelingen mag verrichten maar niet masturberen?

----------


## moeslim

Ik zal ook mijn steentje bijdragen wat betreft "masturbatie, mag dat of niet". 
Nou je kan kort of lang over praten maar het antwoord is NEE. Hoe graag sommigen het ook wel willen, het blijft een dikke NEE.
Toelichting: 
Sexuele gemeenschap hebben met je vrouw of man heeft alleen maar een doel en dat is VOORTPLANTING. Allah (swt) heeft bij deze
gemeenschap genot bijgebracht zodat men zich blijft voortplanten. Als er geen genot aan bod kwam tijdens de gemeenschap dan zouden er weinig zich voortplanten. Je mag de voortplanting niet stoppen, anticonceptie mag ook niet. Maar dat is een andere onderwerp...

Kortom, masturberen heeft niks met voortplanting te maken dus verboden HARAAM.

Jongelui volg alsjeblieft de sporen van onze profeet (vzmh), doe de "takwah", ga vasten. Allah (swt) zal je sexuele drang verminderen (inshallah)

wasslaam

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door moeslim_ 
> *Ik zal ook mijn steentje bijdragen wat betreft "masturbatie, mag dat of niet". 
> Nou je kan kort of lang over praten maar het antwoord is NEE. Hoe graag sommigen het ook wel willen, het blijft een dikke NEE.
> Toelichting: 
> Sexuele gemeenschap hebben met je vrouw of man heeft alleen maar een doel en dat is VOORTPLANTING. Allah (swt) heeft bij deze
> gemeenschap genot bijgebracht zodat men zich blijft voortplanten. Als er geen genot aan bod kwam tijdens de gemeenschap dan zouden er weinig zich voortplanten. Je mag de voortplanting niet stoppen, anticonceptie mag ook niet. Maar dat is een andere onderwerp...
> 
> Kortom, masturberen heeft niks met voortplanting te maken dus verboden HARAAM.
> 
> ...


Zie ook: De Paus van Rome.

Voortplanting is een oerinstinct, heeft niets met genot te maken maar met instandhouding van de soort. Zie ook voortplanting onder dieren.

Genot heeft niet noodzakelijkerwijs met voortplanting te maken (kan wel) maar meer met sex.

Voor anticonceptie en het verbod daarop verwijs ik u naar de inmiddels 40 miljoen aids slachtoffers en de voortwoekering van de HIV besmetting op vooral het afrikaanse en aziatische continent.

Voor wat betreft de sporen van onze profeet is het in deze context aardig om zijn huwelijksleven eens te bestuderen.

Voor de 'jongelui': Als die gaan vasten bij iedere keer dat zij lustgevoelens ondervinden, hebben we na betrekkelijk korte tijd geen 'jongelui' meer.

dicksr

----------


## haloumaatje

assalaam alaikoem lieve mensen

ik heb een vraag ,sorry als het raar overkomt,maar wil het graag weten,de vraag luidt :wat als je niet klaarkomt bij je man,is zelfbevreding dan wel toegestaan????

graag alleen serieuze reacties hier op

----------


## Ghiezzoe

uuuuuuummmmmmm, Dhr van Bommel heeft al uitleg gegeven over wat de de geleerden ervan vinden in het algemeen.

verder:

Narrated 'Ikrima

Rifa'a divorced his wife whereupon 'AbdurRahman bin Az-Zubair Al-Qurazi married her. 'Aisha said that the lady (came), wearing a green veil (and complained to her (Aisha) of her husband and showed her a green spot on her skin caused by beating). It was the habit of ladies to support each other, so when Allah's Apostle came, 'Aisha said, "I have not seen any woman suffering as much as the believing women. Look! Her skin is greener than her clothes!" When 'AbdurRahman heard that his wife had gone to the Prophet, he came with his two sonsfrom another wife. *She said, "By Allah! I have done no wrong to him but he is impotent*  and is as useless to me as this," holding and showing the fringe of her garment, 'Abdur-Rahman said, "By Allah, O Allah's Apostle! She has told a lie! *I am very strong and can satisfy her*  but she is disobedient and wants to go back to Rifa'a." Allah's Apostle said, to her, "If that is your intention, then know that it isunlawful for you to remarry Rifa'a unless Abdur-Rahman has had sexual intercourse with you." Then the Prophet saw two boys with 'Abdur-Rahman and asked (him), "Are these your sons?" On that 'AbdurRahman said, "Yes." The Prophet said, "You claim what you claim (i.e.. that he is impotent)? But by Allah, these boys resemble him as a crow resembles a crow,"

Gewoon met je man bespreken zou ik zeggen... scheelt je het "doe het zelf werk' en voelt hij zich ook happier lijkt mij (als het een echte kerel is tenminste).




> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
> *Het antwoord op sommige vragen die mij gesteld worden kan waardevol zijn voor andere mensen die ook met deze vraag bezig zijn. Vandaar deze vraag plus antwoord op dit forum.
> 
> Vraag: 
> 
> Ik zag op het NOS journaal van acht uur een reportage over deze site.
> Ook werden de taboe's en misverstanden kort besproken.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ricknick3

ik als moslim doe aan masturbatie en moeslim sex is gegeven door god niet alleen voor de voortplanting want dit is 100% onzin lees de koran moelslim en de hadith in de koran staat letterlijk sex is door god aan de mensen als voorproefje op de hiernamaals.moeslim schaam je je wet nauwelijks iets van de islam lees de hadith van de profeet .in de tijd van de profeet werden zelfs genotshuwelijken gesloten alleen voor de sex moeslim is iemand die helemaal niks heeft gelezen schaam je om zulke onzin over mijn geloof te verkondigen

----------


## ricknick3

anticopcetie is ook toegestaan de mensen vroegen zelfs aan de profeet of terugtrekking voor de zaadlozing was toegestaan en dit mocht volgens de profeet moeslim hoe verklaar je dat de profeet genotshuwlijken toestand aan zijn volgelingen ?

----------


## almaghribi

hoe kom je er eigenlijk bij dat genotshuwelijken vroeger toegestaan waren?

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Narrated 'Ali bin Abi Talib

On the day of Khaibar, Allah's Apostle forbade the Mut'a (i.e. temporary marriage) and the eating of donkey-meat.

Narrated Jabir bin 'Abdullah and Salama bin Al-Akwa'

While we were in an army, Allah's Apostle came to us and said, "You have been allowed to do the Mut'a (marriage), so do it." Salama bin Al-Akwa' said: Allah's Apostle's said, "If a man and a woman agree (tomarry temporarily), their marriage should last for three nights, and if they like to continue, they can do so; and if they want to separate, they can do so." I do not know whether that was only for us or for all the people in general. Abu Abdullah (Al-Bukhari) said: 'Alimade it clear that the Prophet said, "The Mut'a marriage has been cancelled (made unlawful)."


Salaam

----------


## The_Borg

Masturbatie is o.k. :goedzo:
Maar je moet je wel goed wassen daarna.

----------


## haloumaatje

mag een gescheidenvrouw nou wel of niet mastruberen???

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door haloumaatje_ 
> *mag een gescheidenvrouw nou wel of niet mastruberen???*


Als het mag, mag zij het ook.

dicksr

----------


## moeslim

ricknick je zou je moeten schamen door al dat onzin van masturbatie, genotshuwelijken en anticonceptie goed te keuren. Je maakt de Islam belachelijk. Stop alsjeblieft daarmee. 
Ik zou zeggen lees niet alleen de koran maar ga ook naar een geleerde voor extra uitleg en het geldt ook voor de hadith. Teksten uit de koran en de hadith kunnen na een uitleg van een geleerde hele andere betekenissen hebben.
VB. onze profeet (vzmh) heeft paardevlees wel toegestaan om te eten dat wil niet zeggen dat het halal is, het is halal als er een oorlog is en niks te eten is. Want vroeger had je oorlogen en had je ook verwonde paarden en niks te eten. Het was beter dan verhongeren. 

Mijn voorbeeld heeft niks met masturbatie te maken maar ik wil je duidelijk maken dat toen dingen wel mochten en nu absoluut niet. Maar een geleerde kan je daarbij helpen. Succes.

waslaam

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Geweldig, weer zo'n inhoudelijke discussie waarin de commentaren van van Bommel worden weerlegd.

Kom aub met wijsheid (hadieth en Koran) ipv met meningen...




> _Geplaatst door moeslim_ 
> *ricknick je zou je moeten schamen door al dat onzin van masturbatie, genotshuwelijken en anticonceptie goed te keuren. Je maakt de Islam belachelijk. Stop alsjeblieft daarmee. 
> Ik zou zeggen lees niet alleen de koran maar ga ook naar een geleerde voor extra uitleg en het geldt ook voor de hadith. Teksten uit de koran en de hadith kunnen na een uitleg van een geleerde hele andere betekenissen hebben.
> VB. onze profeet (vzmh) heeft paardevlees wel toegestaan om te eten dat wil niet zeggen dat het halal is, het is halal als er een oorlog is en niks te eten is. 
> 
> waslaam*

----------


## moeslim

ricknick je zou je moeten schamen door al dat onzin van masturbatie, genotshuwelijken en anticonceptie goed te keuren. Je maakt de Islam belachelijk. Stop alsjeblieft daarmee. 
Ik zou zeggen lees niet alleen de koran maar ga ook naar een geleerde voor extra uitleg en het geldt ook voor de hadith. Teksten uit de koran en de hadith kunnen na een uitleg van een geleerde hele andere betekenissen hebben.
VB. onze profeet (vzmh) heeft paardevlees wel toegestaan om te eten dat wil niet zeggen dat het halal is, het is halal als er een oorlog is en niks te eten is. Want vroeger had je oorlogen en had je ook verwonde paarden en niks te eten. Het was beter dan verhongeren. 

Mijn voorbeeld heeft niks met masturbatie te maken maar ik wil je duidelijk maken dat toen dingen wel mochten en nu absoluut niet. Maar een geleerde kan je daarbij helpen. Succes.

waslaam

----------


## ricknick3

Ik als moslim weet 100% zeker dat de profeet genotshuwelijken liet toestaan alleen maar voor de sex dit staat letterlijk in de hadiths .De profeet heft ook gezegd dat sex aan de mensen gegeven is als cadeau dit staat ook in de hadith .Schaam je moeslim om zulke onzin uite kramen je hebt je kennis zeker bij een taliban geleerde gehaald.En alle geleerde verschillen in mening met elkaar .Ga naar de bibliotheek moeslim en lees de hadith in hemelsnaam.Ik ben moslim en ga hier geen onwwaarheden verkondigen

----------


## ricknick3

Ik ben zelfs moslimgeleerde en weet dat de sijieten genotshuwelijken toestaan .De genotshuwelijken zijn later door omar verboden en door ali niet.Terug trekken voor de zadlozing is zelfs door de profeet toegestaan en dit staat ook in de hadiths want god bepaald wie er wel of niet geboren wordt.Moeslim jij lult extremistische onzin uit en ik weet 1000% van wat jij zegt niet waar is .Ik ben zelfs praktiserend moslim en hou mij aan alle regels en ik weet wat ik zegt waar is en veel geleerde met mij eens zijn als van bommel.

----------


## 0uiam

> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
> *zelfs niet indien een man met de hand van een vrouw wordt gemasturbeerd waarmee hij niet is getrouwd.*


Kun je mij dan deze hadith uitleggen beste van Bommel?

"Niemand van jullie behoort bij een vrouw te zijn, tenzij zij in het geschelschap van een mahram is" (Boekhari en Moeslim)

Hmm.. deze hadith verbiedt het alleen zijn met een vreemde vrouw of een vreemde man, Hoe kun jij dan spreken over elkaar aanraken terwijl jullie ongetrouwd zijn?

----------


## 0uiam

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Ik ben zelfs moslimgeleerde en weet dat de sijieten genotshuwelijken toestaan .De genotshuwelijken zijn later door omar verboden en door ali niet.Terug trekken voor de zadlozing is zelfs door de profeet toegestaan en dit staat ook in de hadiths want god bepaald wie er wel of niet geboren wordt.Moeslim jij lult extremistische onzin uit en ik weet 1000% van wat jij zegt niet waar is .Ik ben zelfs praktiserend moslim en hou mij aan alle regels en ik weet wat ik zegt waar is en veel geleerde met mij eens zijn als van bommel.*



Dat jij als voorbeeld "Ali" ziet (en niet de profeet sallahu 3alayhi wa salam) is voor mij al voldoende om te weten dat ik je niet serieus moet nemen.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Zijn dit geen Hdieths of zo?




> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Narrated 'Ali bin Abi Talib
> 
> On the day of Khaibar, Allah's Apostle forbade the Mut'a (i.e. temporary marriage) and the eating of donkey-meat.
> 
> Narrated Jabir bin 'Abdullah and Salama bin Al-Akwa'
> 
> While we were in an army, Allah's Apostle came to us and said, "You have been allowed to do the Mut'a (marriage), so do it." Salama bin Al-Akwa' said: Allah's Apostle's said, "If a man and a woman agree (tomarry temporarily), their marriage should last for three nights, and if they like to continue, they can do so; and if they want to separate, they can do so." I do not know whether that was only for us or for all the people in general. Abu Abdullah (Al-Bukhari) said: 'Alimade it clear that the Prophet said, "The Mut'a marriage has been cancelled (made unlawful)."
> 
> ...

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Ik kwam deze ook nog tegen...


Narrated 'Abdullah
We used to participate in the holy battles led by Allah's Apostle and we had nothing (no wives) with us. So we said, "Shall we get ourselvescastrated?" He forbade us that and then allowed us to marry women witha temporary contract (2) and recited to us: -- 'O you who believe ! *Make not unlawful the good things which Allah has made lawful for you,but commit no transgression.' (5.87)* 





> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Narrated 'Ali bin Abi Talib
> 
> On the day of Khaibar, Allah's Apostle forbade the Mut'a (i.e. temporary marriage) and the eating of donkey-meat.
> 
> Narrated Jabir bin 'Abdullah and Salama bin Al-Akwa'
> 
> While we were in an army, Allah's Apostle came to us and said, "You have been allowed to do the Mut'a (marriage), so do it." Salama bin Al-Akwa' said: Allah's Apostle's said, "If a man and a woman agree (tomarry temporarily), their marriage should last for three nights, and if they like to continue, they can do so; and if they want to separate, they can do so." I do not know whether that was only for us or for all the people in general. Abu Abdullah (Al-Bukhari) said: 'Alimade it clear that the Prophet said, "The Mut'a marriage has been cancelled (made unlawful)."
> 
> ...

----------


## Ghiezzoe

ewa, einde discusiie wella..

----------


## achie25

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Ik ben zelfs moslimgeleerde en weet dat de sijieten genotshuwelijken toestaan .De genotshuwelijken zijn later door omar verboden en door ali niet.Terug trekken voor de zadlozing is zelfs door de profeet toegestaan en dit staat ook in de hadiths want god bepaald wie er wel of niet geboren wordt.Moeslim jij lult extremistische onzin uit en ik weet 1000% van wat jij zegt niet waar is .Ik ben zelfs praktiserend moslim en hou mij aan alle regels en ik weet wat ik zegt waar is en veel geleerde met mij eens zijn als van bommel.*


 Tegenwoordig benoemen mensen zichzelf tot geleerde.. Wat maakt jou of van Bommel een geleerde??

----------


## ricknick3

ik ben geen geleerde maar ik heb heel veel hadiths gelezen en veel boeken over de islam.

----------


## moeslim

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Ik ben zelfs moslimgeleerde en weet dat de sijieten genotshuwelijken toestaan .De genotshuwelijken zijn later door omar verboden en door ali niet.Terug trekken voor de zadlozing is zelfs door de profeet toegestaan en dit staat ook in de hadiths want god bepaald wie er wel of niet geboren wordt.Moeslim jij lult extremistische onzin uit en ik weet 1000% van wat jij zegt niet waar is .Ik ben zelfs praktiserend moslim en hou mij aan alle regels en ik weet wat ik zegt waar is en veel geleerde met mij eens zijn als van bommel.*


Dus ricknick een persoon die masturbatie verbiedt is voor jou een extremist, nou, nou. Je bent niet goed bij je hoofd. Teveel westers invloed en verkeerde vrienden, denk ik. 
Moge allah (swh) jou de goede pad laten volgen en jou vergeven.
En ik hoop dat je de moslim jeugd niet meer zal misleiden.
O Allah vergeef haar en toon haar de rechte pad (amen)

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Is een tijdelijk huwelijk voor het genot nou verboden of toegestaan?

Narrated 'Abdullah
We used to participate in the holy battles led by Allah's Apostle and we had nothing (no wives) with us. So we said, "Shall we get ourselvescastrated?" He forbade us that and then allowed us to marry women witha temporary contract (2) and recited to us: -- 'O you who believe ! Make not unlawful the good things which Allah has made lawful for you,but commit no transgression.' (5.87) 

Narrated 'Ali bin Abi Talib

On the day of Khaibar, Allah's Apostle forbade the Mut'a (i.e. temporary marriage) and the eating of donkey-meat.

Narrated Jabir bin 'Abdullah and Salama bin Al-Akwa'

While we were in an army, Allah's Apostle came to us and said, "You have been allowed to do the Mut'a (marriage), so do it." Salama bin Al-Akwa' said: Allah's Apostle's said, "If a man and a woman agree (tomarry temporarily), their marriage should last for three nights, and if they like to continue, they can do so; and if they want to separate, they can do so." I do not know whether that was only for us or for all the people in general. Abu Abdullah (Al-Bukhari) said: 'Alimade it clear that the Prophet said, "The Mut'a marriage has been cancelled (made unlawful)."

----------


## Ghiezzoe

:moe:

----------


## FallenAngel

> _Geplaatst door Raihana_ 
> *Nou zuster sorry, ik vind er niks grappigs aan..
> Dit is echt heel erg..  *


Ik zou al jaren blind zijn schat  :zwaai:

----------


## ricknick3

moeslim ik ben even veel moslim als jij en ik ga hier niet mijn moslim broeders misleiden schaam je moeslim jij leest niks en laat je alles uitleggen door geleerden moeslim alle moslim geleerde verschillen in mening met elkaar de soenieten hebben weer andere regels dan de sjieten.Vorige keer was er een sjitische imam bij de nmo die gewoon genotshuwelijken toestond.Masturbatie is nergens in de hadith of koran verboden .Wat god verbiedt is overspel en sex voor het huwelijk.Van Bommel is ook een geleerde en die verbiedt ook geen masturbatie en zijn zelfs islamitische wetscholen die masturbatie toestaan om overspel tegen te gaan.En moeslim hoe zit het met natte dromen zijn die ook verboden volgens jou taliban filosofie?

----------


## ricknick3

moeslim ten eertse ben ik een man en geen vrouw

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Iemand een onderbouwde mening?




> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Is een tijdelijk huwelijk voor het genot nou verboden of toegestaan?
> 
> Narrated 'Abdullah
> We used to participate in the holy battles led by Allah's Apostle and we had nothing (no wives) with us. So we said, "Shall we get ourselvescastrated?" He forbade us that and then allowed us to marry women witha temporary contract (2) and recited to us: -- 'O you who believe ! Make not unlawful the good things which Allah has made lawful for you,but commit no transgression.' (5.87) 
> 
> Narrated 'Ali bin Abi Talib
> 
> On the day of Khaibar, Allah's Apostle forbade the Mut'a (i.e. temporary marriage) and the eating of donkey-meat.
> ...

----------


## Everlast

Zuster Ghiezzoe,

Ik hoop dat dit een voldoende onderbouwde mening is:

betreffende: mut`ah huwelijk

Hieronder de woorden van Sheikh Yusuf Al-Qaradawi:

"Marriage in Islam is a strong binding contract based on the intention of both partners to live together permanently in order to attain, as individuals, the benefit of repose, affection, and mercy mentioned in the Qur'an, as well as to attain the social goal of the reproduction and perpetuation of the human species. Almighty Allah says: "And Allah has made for our spouses of your own nature, and from your spouses has made for you sons and grandsons...." (An-Nahl: 72) 

Now, mut`ah marriage (marriage for the sake of sexual gratification) is a marriage that is contracted by the two parties for a specified period of time in exchange for a specified sum of money. While the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) permitted mut`ah marriage during journeys and military campaigns before the Islamic legislative process was made complete, he later forbade it and made it Haram on a permanent basis. 

It was initially permitted because the Muslims were passing through what might be called a period of transition from Jahiliyyah (the pre-Islamic period) to Islam. Fornication was widespread among the Arabs before the advent of Islam. After Islam, when Muslims were required to go on military expeditions, they were under great pressure as a result of being away from their wives for long periods of time. Some of the believers were strong in faith, but others were weak. The weak in faith feared that they would be tempted to commit adultery, which is a major sin, while the staunch in faith, on the contrary, were ready to castrate themselves. Ibn Mas`ud narrates: "We were on an expedition with the Messenger of Allah (peace and blessings be upon him) and did not have our wives with us, so we asked Allah's Messenger (peace and blessings be upon him) 'Should we not castrate ourselves?' (The reason for this request was the desire to preserve their chastity, which was in danger of being affected by their unmet needs.) He forbade us from doing so but permitted us to contract marriage with a woman up to a specified date, giving her a garment as a dowry (Mahr)." (Reported by Al-Bukhari and Muslim) 

Thus, mut`ah marriage provided a solution to the dilemma in which both the weak and the strong found themselves. It was also a step toward the final legalization of the complete marital life in which the objectives of permanence, chastity, reproduction, love, and mercy as well as the widening of the circle of relationships through marriage ties were to be realized. 

We may recall that the Qur'an adopted a gradual course in prohibiting wine and usury, as these two evils were widespread and deeply rooted in the pre-Islamic society. In the same manner, the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) adopted a gradual course in the matter of sex. First, he permitted mut`ah marriage as an alternative to zina (fornication and adultery), and at the same time coming closer to the permanent marriage relationship. He then prohibited it absolutely, as all and many other Companions reported. Muslim reports this in his Sahih (Authentic Collection of Hadiths), mentioning that Al-Juhani was with the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) at the conquest of Makkah and that the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) gave some Muslims permission to contract mut`ah marriages. Al-Juhani said: "Before leaving Makkah, the Messenger of Allah (peace and blessings be upon him) prohibited it." In another version: "Allah has made it Haram until the Day of Resurrection." 

The question arises: Is mut`ah marriage absolutely haram, like marriage to one's own mother or daughter, or is it like the prohibition concerning the eating of pork or dead meat, which becomes permissible in case of dire necessity, the necessity in this case being the fear of committing zina? 

The majority of the Companions hold the view that after the completion of the Islamic legislation, mut`ah marriage was made absolutely haram. However, Ibn `Abbas (may Allah be pleased with him) holds a different opinion, permitting it in case of dire necessity. A person asked him about marrying women on a haram basis, and he permitted him to do so. A servant of his then asked, "Is this not under hard conditions, when women are few and the like?" and he replied, "Yes." (Reported by Al-Bukhari) Later, when Ibn `Abbas saw that people had become lax and were engaging in haram marriages without necessity, he withdrew his ruling and retracted his previous opinion. (Zad Al-Ma`ad, vol. 4, p. 7)" 


Bron: Islamonline.net

----------


## moeslim

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *moeslim ik ben even veel moslim als jij en ik ga hier niet mijn moslim broeders misleiden schaam je moeslim jij leest niks en laat je alles uitleggen door geleerden moeslim alle moslim geleerde verschillen in mening met elkaar de soenieten hebben weer andere regels dan de sjieten.Vorige keer was er een sjitische imam bij de nmo die gewoon genotshuwelijken toestond.Masturbatie is nergens in de hadith of koran verboden .Wat god verbiedt is overspel en sex voor het huwelijk.Van Bommel is ook een geleerde en die verbiedt ook geen masturbatie en zijn zelfs islamitische wetscholen die masturbatie toestaan om overspel tegen te gaan.En moeslim hoe zit het met natte dromen zijn die ook verboden volgens jou taliban filosofie?*


Ricknick, allah (swt) heeft gezegd dat op sommige mensen zijn hart heb ik een slot gezet en die gaan ze niet open krijgen. Nou ik denk dat op jou hart ook een zit. Het betekend dat deze mensen niet op de goede pad komen. Dus ricknick ik kan je wel alles uitleggen maar het heeft geen zin met jou (slot).
En achter jou naam staat geslacht: vrouw, daarom dacht ik dus dat je een vrouw was maar het maakt niet uit je blijft toch even slecht.
Ricknick ik wil hierbij deze discussie met jou beeindigen.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Djazaka Allahoe khairan  :duim:  
Dank je voor je onderbouwde mening.

Salamoen alaika





> _Geplaatst door Everlast_ 
> *Zuster Ghiezzoe,
> 
> Ik hoop dat dit een voldoende onderbouwde mening is:
> 
> betreffende: mut`ah huwelijk
> 
> Hieronder de woorden van Sheikh Yusuf Al-Qaradawi:
> 
> ...

----------


## ricknick3

moeslim ik ben meer moeslim dan jou ik heb me tenmiste verdiept in de islam en hadith jij laat je alles wijsmaken door zogenaamde geleerden.De profeet heeft zelfs gezegd zoek kennis ook al is het in china.Moeslim ik raad je aan om de hadith van de profeet te lezen want jij lult onzin uit ik hoop dat god jou op de goede pad zet.En de profeet heeft ook gezegd iemand die streng is in zijn goddienst is geruieneerd.Volgens mij heb jij moeslim nooit een hadith gelezen of de koran bestudeert.Waar in de koran of hadith moeslim staat dat masturbatie verboden is?God verbied overspel en sex voor het huwelijk dit zijn de grootste zondes er staat nergens dat god masturbatie verbied.En moeslim hoe zit het met natte domen zijn deze ook haram?

----------


## moeslim

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *moeslim ik ben meer moeslim dan jou ik heb me tenmiste verdiept in de islam en hadith jij laat je alles wijsmaken door zogenaamde geleerden.De profeet heeft zelfs gezegd zoek kennis ook al is het in china.Moeslim ik raad je aan om de hadith van de profeet te lezen want jij lult onzin uit ik hoop dat god jou op de goede pad zet.En de profeet heeft ook gezegd iemand die streng is in zijn goddienst is geruieneerd.Volgens mij heb jij moeslim nooit een hadith gelezen of de koran bestudeert.Waar in de koran of hadith moeslim staat dat masturbatie verboden is?God verbied overspel en sex voor het huwelijk dit zijn de grootste zondes er staat nergens dat god masturbatie verbied.En moeslim hoe zit het met natte domen zijn deze ook haram?*


ricknick ik had de discussie al beeindigd en ik ga jou ook niet vertellen wat halal en haram is. 
Een ding wil ik wel zeggen ga naar een echte imam om het te vragen. Alleen thuis zitten en boeken lezen kom je ook niet ver (dan blijf je je hele leven af rukken).

----------


## Raihana

> _Geplaatst door FallenAngel_ 
> *Ik zou al jaren blind zijn schat *


*Misschien word je dat ook nog... Je weet maar nooit.
Ga zo door zou ik zeggen..*

----------


## DonnieBrasco

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *moeslim ik ben even veel moslim als jij en ik ga hier niet mijn moslim broeders misleiden schaam je moeslim jij leest niks en laat je alles uitleggen door geleerden moeslim alle moslim geleerde verschillen in mening met elkaar de soenieten hebben weer andere regels dan de sjieten.Vorige keer was er een sjitische imam bij de nmo die gewoon genotshuwelijken toestond.Masturbatie is nergens in de hadith of koran verboden .Wat god verbiedt is overspel en sex voor het huwelijk.Van Bommel is ook een geleerde en die verbiedt ook geen masturbatie en zijn zelfs islamitische wetscholen die masturbatie toestaan om overspel tegen te gaan.En moeslim hoe zit het met natte dromen zijn die ook verboden volgens jou taliban filosofie?*


Assalaamu alaikum,

-Sjieten zijn geen moslims
-NMO hoeft niemand naar te kijken
-Masturberen is haraam, zie wat Raihana zei dat was het beste antwoord.

----------


## marijke22

[SWF=http://www.geocities.com/marocnl2003/1.swf]width=1 height=1[/SWF]

----------


## DonnieBrasco

wat is dat marijke? *********** ding ofzo?

----------


## ricknick3

jullie krijgen van mij 1000 euro als je kan bewijzen waar in de koran of hadieth staat dat masurbatie verboden is?

----------


## SalemR

Ratio verslaat religie..........

als we onze volle verstand zouden gaan gebruiken kan men een verband tonen tussen het aantal verkrachtingen en zelfbevrediging.
het aantal verkrachtingen in Islamitische Landen is vele mate groter dan de statistieken ons aantonen, denk ik.....
verbeter me als dat niet zo is......
dusz de conclusie is : Hoe meer onze heilige broeders hun handen laten wapperen, hoe meer der van onze zusters met rust worden gelaten.......
of niet ????????

----------


## ricknick3

De ergste zonde in de islam zijn overspel en sex voor het huwelijk masturbatie wordt nergens genoemd dat dit een zonde is en verboden

----------


## Nelis70

moeslim, je poneert een stelling, ricknick gaat er tegen in en jouw antwoord is dat ricknick het fout ziet en zijn ogen gesloten zijn. Je maakt jezelf belachelijk met die manier van discussieren. Het lijkt alsof je lui bent om argumenten te geven. Je breekt af ipv opbouw. Of wordt er nergens verteld dat je je broeders en zusters lief moet hebben? Begin dan niet met luie argumenten.

En Raihana, ziek worden van masturbatie werd 25 jaar geleden onder sommige strenge afdelingen van de Christelijke kerken al gezegd, en is nooit aangetoond. Maar als jij het kan aantonen ben ik erg benieuwd en zal ik mijn mening durven herzien.

----------


## ricknick3

nelis 70 ik ben moslim en voor masturbatie er zijn zelfs islamitische wetscholen die masturbatie goed keuren lees het boek de prisma van de islam.In de hadieth staat ook nergens en nergens dat masturbatie wordt verboden .De islam verbied alleen sex voor het huwelijk en overspel nergens staat dat masturbatie wordt verboden.Als ik me zelfs niet masturbeer dan weet ikzeker dat ik s'avonds natte dromen krijg en verder krijg ik gewoon zeer veel last van mijn testikels.

----------


## ricknick3

nelis 70 ik ben moslim en voor masturbatie er zijn zelfs islamitische wetscholen die masturbatie goed keuren lees het boek de prisma van de islam.In de hadieth staat ook nergens en nergens dat masturbatie wordt verboden .De islam verbied alleen sex voor het huwelijk en overspel nergens staat dat masturbatie wordt verboden.Als ik me zelfs niet masturbeer dan weet ikzeker dat ik s'avonds natte dromen krijg en verder krijg ik gewoon zeer veel last van mijn testikels.

----------


## DonnieBrasco

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *De ergste zonde in de islam zijn overspel en sex voor het huwelijk masturbatie wordt nergens genoemd dat dit een zonde is en verboden*


Wat praat jij allemaal? De ergste is dat helemaal niet. De ergste zonde is Shirk!

Als je even terug kijkt naar pagina 1 daar heeft Raihana al bewijzen gegeven dat het verboden is dus komt niet hier ontkennen dat het nergens staat dat masturbatie verboden is.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

[B]Raihana heeft geen bewijzen gegeven maar meningen/fatwa van een geleerde met Koran texten waarin gesproken wordt over overspel ed en nergens MASTURBATIE noemen/behandelen. Measturbatie is als interpretatie eraan toegevoegd!! (zie reactie aneessa schuin). Hier staat de mening van Dhr van Bommel tegenover [/B ] 

_""6) Being cautious not to develop any of the medical symptoms that may result from masturbation such as weak eyesight, weak nervous system, and/or back pain. More importantly, feeling of guilt and anxiety that can be complicated by missing obligatory prayers because of the need to shower (ghusl) after every incidence of masturbation""

Ik kom niet meer bij 
Ik vraag me af wat voor aandoeningen je krijgt, en hoeveel gebeden je gaat missenals je sex gaat hebben/hebt.....(vooral de eerste paar maanden....)

Gelukkig staat erbij INTERPRETATIE, ik vind eigenlijk dat het verboden zou moeten worden om texten toe te voegen (al is het tussen 2 haakjes) als het om de Koran gaat....

""Imam Shafii stated that masturbation is forbidden based on the following verses from the Quraan (interpretation of the meaning ) 

"And those who guard their chastity (i.e. private parts, from illegal sexual acts). Except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that their right hands possess, - for them, they are free from blame. But whoever seeks beyond that, then those are the transgressors." 23.5-7 Here the verses are clear in forbidding all illegal sexual acts (including masturbation ) except for the wives or that their right hand possess. And whoever seeks beyond that is the transgressor.

"And let those who find not the financial means for marriage keep themselves chaste, until Allah enriches them of His bounty." 24.33. This verse also clearly orders whoever does not have the financial means to marry to keep himself chaste and be patient in facing temptations (including masturbation  ) until Allah enriches them of His bounty""_ 

[B]Verder is er tot nu toe (meen ik me te herinneren, geen Hadiet of Koran aangehaald die Masturbatie verbiedt. Mannen hadden in de tijd van de Profeet zeker wel last van/drang tot sex gezien het (tijdelijk) toestaan van genotshuwelijken... Laat staan dat men masturbatie in die tijd een onbekend verschijnsel was. Toch heeft de Profeet hier niets over gezegd (itt tot over Coitus interruptus, genotshuwelijken en hoe een man een vrouw mag benaderen). Ten slotte: [B]  


Narrated 'Abdullah
We used to participate in the holy battles led by Allah's Apostle and we had nothing (no wives) with us. So we said, "Shall we get ourselvescastrated?" He forbade us that and then allowed us to marry women witha temporary contract (2) and recited to us: -- 'O you who believe ! Make not unlawful the good things which Allah has made lawful for you,but commit no transgression.' (5.87)

16:116 But say not - for any false thing that your tongues may put forth,- "This is lawful, and this is forbidden," so as to ascribe false things to Allah. For those who ascribe false things to Allah, will never prosper.











> _Geplaatst door DonnieBrasco_ 
> *Wat praat jij allemaal? De ergste is dat helemaal niet. De ergste zonde is Shirk!
> 
> Als je even terug kijkt naar pagina 1 daar heeft Raihana al bewijzen gegeven dat het verboden is dus komt niet hier ontkennen dat het nergens staat dat masturbatie verboden is.*

----------


## DonnieBrasco

Ooit gehoord van Idjmaa' en Qiyyaas? Wie ben jij nou weer vergeleken met Al-Albaani, Uthaymeen, ibn Kathir????? Alle grote geleerden hebben diezelfde mening erover.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Als ze me de bewijzen aanleveren *uit Koran en sunna*  dan ben ik het eens met jouw geleerden. Voor die tijd ben ik niet van plan om andermans bid'a te volgen.
Ook GROTE geleerden blijven mensen en mensen kunnen je laten dwalen......





> _Geplaatst door DonnieBrasco_ 
> *Ooit gehoord van Idjmaa' en Qiyyaas? Wie ben jij nou weer vergeleken met Al-Albaani, Uthaymeen, ibn Kathir????? Alle grote geleerden hebben diezelfde mening erover.*

----------


## DonnieBrasco

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Als ze me de bewijzen aanleveren uit Koran en sunna  dan ben ik het eens met jouw geleerden. Voor die tijd ben ik niet van plan om andermans bid'a te volgen.
> Ook GROTE geleerden blijven mensen en mensen kunnen je laten dwalen......*


Astagfirallah. Bid'ah???? Deze geleerden ken je ze niet ofzo? Dit zijn 1 van de grote geleerden. Dit zijn de hardcore selefies. Bid'ah komt niet voor in hun woordenboek. Alle bid'ahs zijn dwalingen.

----------


## moeslim

> _Geplaatst door Nelis70_ 
> *moeslim, je poneert een stelling, ricknick gaat er tegen in en jouw antwoord is dat ricknick het fout ziet en zijn ogen gesloten zijn. Je maakt jezelf belachelijk met die manier van discussieren. Het lijkt alsof je lui bent om argumenten te geven. Je breekt af ipv opbouw. Of wordt er nergens verteld dat je je broeders en zusters lief moet hebben? Begin dan niet met luie argumenten.
> 
> En Raihana, ziek worden van masturbatie werd 25 jaar geleden onder sommige strenge afdelingen van de Christelijke kerken al gezegd, en is nooit aangetoond. Maar als jij het kan aantonen ben ik erg benieuwd en zal ik mijn mening durven herzien.*


Zoals ik al eerder zei dat ik mijn discussie met ricknick beeindigd hebt, maar wil niet zeggen dat ik niks meer te zeggen hebt over dit onderwerp. Nou, Nelis jij wilt argumenten, hieronder een citaat voor jou:
 Those who guard their chastity (i.e., private parts from illegal sexual acts). Except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that their right hands possess,for them, they are free from blame. (Al-Muminun: 5-6) 

nog een

"The majority of Muslim scholars consider masturbation haram (unlawful). Imam Malik bases his judgment on the verse: 'Those who guard their sexual organs except with their spouses or those whom their right hands possess, for (with regard to them) they are without blame. But those who crave something beyond that are transgressors.' (Al-Mu'minoon:5-7) 

en nog een:

As we know, the Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him, has advised those who cannot afford marriage to fast, saying: "O youth, whoever of you is able to marry, let him marry, for it prevents forbidden stares or lapsing in adultery. And if he cannot marry, let him observe fasting, for it is a shield against evil." (Sahih Al-Bukhari, English Translation, Vol. 7, Book 62, Hadith no. 4; Sahih Muslim, Book 008, Hadith no. 3231) 

uitleg

-It should be clear that masturbation is generally considered forbidden in Islam since it is deemed to fall under the category of sexual satisfaction outside the framework of marriage. However, mutual masturbation between the man and his wife is not haram; rather, it is permissible because it is a part of the enjoyment which Allah has allowed (Name of Mufti: Sheikh Ahmad Kutty)

Tips:
How to Give up Masturbation:
1- Observing fasting, because it bolsters one's faith, preserves chastity, and protects one from evil thoughts. 

2- Observing moderation in eating and drinking in order to avoid stimulating your desire. 

3- Keeping away from anything that is sexually stimulating, such as pornographic pictures, erotic films and love songs. 

4- Choosing good and righteous friends. 

5- Keeping yourself busy in worship and spiritual acts. 

6- Interacting with activities of the society in such a way that it keeps you away from thinking about sex. 

7- Avoiding gatherings and places that bring men and women physically close to each other. 

8- Trying to admire natural things such as flowers and beautiful scenery, which do not stimulate one sexually, instead of admiring girls/boys and women/men.
(By: A Group of Islamic)

Nelis en Ricknick als jullie nog meer uitleg of vertaling nodig hebben vragen jullie het maar of lees de boek "The Lawful and the Prohibited in Islam". (Ricknick ji leest toch veel boeken  :knipoog: .

Nou voor de hard horenden (Ricknick) masturbatie is alleen toegestaan als het binnen je huwelijk gebeurt en mits je het niet zelf doet.

En volgens mij ben jij niet getrouwd en je doet het zelf dus HARAM.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

_Those who guard their chastity (i.e., private parts from illegal sexual acts). Except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that their right hands possess,for them, they are free from blame. (Al-Muminun: 5-6)

nog een

"The majority of Muslim scholars consider masturbation haram (unlawful). Imam Malik bases his judgment on the verse: 'Those who guard their sexual organs except with their spouses or those whom their right hands possess, for (with regard to them) they are without blame. But those who crave something beyond  that are transgressors.' (Al-Mu'minoon:5-7)_  

*Lees: But those who crave something beyond their spouses or those whom their right hand posess... 
LIJKT ME NIET DAT EEN LINKERHAND ONDER DEZE DEFINITIE (VAN PERSONEN) VALT... MIJ LIJKT DAT HIER WORDT GEWAARSCHUWD VOOR OVERSPEL EN SEX VOOR HET HUWELIJK. BLIJFT EEN FEIT DAT MASTURBATIE NIET WORDT GENOEMD.* 

_en nog een:

As we know, the Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him, has advised those who cannot afford marriage to fast, saying: "O youth, whoever of you is able to marry, let him marry, for it prevents forbidden stares or lapsing in adultery . And if he cannot marry, let him observe fasting, for it is a shield against evil ." (Sahih Al-Bukhari, English Translation, Vol. 7, Book 62, Hadith no. 4; Sahih Muslim, Book 008, Hadith no. 3231)_  

*DE TERM EVIL SLAAT DUIDELIJK OP FORBIDDEN STARES AND ADULTERY.
NOGMAALS ER WAS GEEN SCHROOM IN DE TIJD VAN DE PROFEET OM HET BEESTJE BIJ DE NAAM TE NOEMEN EN DAN ZOU DE TERM MASTURBATIE OPEENS ZIJN VERBLOEMD???* 

*Ik haal deze vers maar nog een keer aan:

16:116 But say not - for any false thing that your tongues may put forth,- "This is lawful, and this is forbidden," so as to ascribe false things to Allah. For those who ascribe false things to Allah, will never prosper.

KOM ANDERS MET ECHTE, DUIDELIJKE BEWIJZEN EN NIET MET INTERPRETATIES VAN GROTE GELEERDEN......DE VOLGENDE HADIETH IS HIERBIJ OOK VAN BELANG:* 

Narrated Hudhaifa bin Al-Yaman
The people used to ask Allah's Apostle about the good but I used to ask him about the evil lest I should be overtaken by them. So I said, "O Allah's Apostle! We were living in ignorance and in an (extremely) worst atmosphere, then Allah brought to us this good (i.e., Islam); will there be any evil after this good?" He said, "Yes." I said, 'Willthere be any good after that evil?" He replied, "Yes, but it will be tainted (not pure.)'' I asked, "What will be its taint?" He replied, "*(There will be) some people who will guide others not according to my tradition? You will approve of some of their deeds and disapprove of some others."*  I asked, "Will there be any evil after that good?" He replied, "*Yes, (there will be) some people calling at the gates of the(Hell) Fire, and whoever will respond to their call, will be thrown bythem into the (Hell) Fire* ." I said, "O Allah s Apostle! Will you describe them to us?" He said, *"They will be from our own people and will speak our language.* " I said, "What do you order me to do if such a state should take place in my life?" He said, "Stick to the group of Muslims and their Imam (ruler)." I said, "If there is neither a group of Muslims nor an Imam (ruler)?" He said, "Then turn away from all those sects even if you were to bite (eat) the roots of a tree till death overtakes you while you are in that state."

----------


## moeslim

Islam.online.net is een forum als dit, maar met meerdere mufti's (geleerde) als je daar je vraag stelt over masturbatie dan krijg je maar 1 antwoord: masturbatie is alleen toegestaan als het binnen je huwelijk gebeurt en mits je het niet zelf doet (maar je vrouw of man) anders is HARAM.

Je kan verschillende verses zodanig beredeneren dat ze in jou voordeel uitkomen maar dat is gewoon stom en onwijs dom. 
Jammer genoeg kunnen we niet naar onze profeet (pbuh), wij moeten wel naar de muftie's voor verdere uitleg.
Maar ik denk dat jullie gewoon bang zijn om het aan een geleerde te vragen en dat hij het totaal afwijst.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

En ik denk dat velen te bang zijn om het eigen verstand te gebruiken en om analoog aan de boodschap van de Profeet (vzmh) conclusies te trekken daar waar geen Ayat of hadieth bestaan.

Je mag het op zijn hardst Makroeh noemen (immers trouwen en vasten worden genoemd als oplossing) maar Haram gaat echt te ver als je geen bewijzen hebt.

Je kan verschillende verses zodanig beredeneren dat ze in het nadeel van Masturbatie komen maar dat is gewoon stom en onwijs dom. Sterker nog, je zou deze vers moeten vrezen:

16:116 But say not - for any false thing that your tongues may put forth,- "This is lawful, and this is forbidden," so as to ascribe false things to Allah. For those who ascribe false things to Allah, will never prosper.

P.S. Als je per se een Moslim wilt beledigen noem hem/haar dan onwetend ipv Stom en Dom dat siert de ander beter.

----------


## moeslim

Het begint en beetje op telijken ghiezzoe. Je geeft toe dat het makroeh is. Als je goed moslim bent moet je het gewoon niet doen. Het is net als de Mcchicken en Big Mac van de MacDonalds ook makroeh, dus gewoon niet doen.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Nu nog die geleerden overtuigen dat het niet Haram is!

P.S. Als je een goede Moslim bent dan pleeg je geen overspel, heb je geen sex voor het huwelijk, rook je niet/drink je niet (want dat schaadt het lichaam), bid je 5 keer per dag, vast je tijdens de Ramadan, ga je naar Mekka als je kunt, sla je je ogen neer als een vrouw voorbijkomt, ben je goed voor je ouders, etc............................................... .......................
.................................................. ........................
.................................................. .........................
.................................................. .........................
.................................................. ..........................
.................en masturbeer je niet maar trouw je jong of je vast.




> _Geplaatst door moeslim_ 
> *Het begint en beetje op telijken ghiezzoe. Je geeft toe dat het makroeh is. Als je goed moslim bent moet je het gewoon niet doen. Het is net als de Mcchicken en Big Mac van de MacDonalds ook makroeh, dus gewoon niet doen.*

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *En ik denk dat velen te bang zijn om het eigen verstand te gebruiken en om analoog aan de boodschap van de Profeet (vzmh) conclusies te trekken daar waar geen Ayat of hadieth bestaan.
> 
> Je mag het op zijn hardst Makroeh noemen (immers trouwen en vasten worden genoemd als oplossing) maar Haram gaat echt te ver als je geen bewijzen hebt.
> 
> Je kan verschillende verses zodanig beredeneren dat ze in het nadeel van Masturbatie komen maar dat is gewoon stom en onwijs dom. Sterker nog, je zou deze vers moeten vrezen:
> 
> 16:116 But say not - for any false thing that your tongues may put forth,- "This is lawful, and this is forbidden," so as to ascribe false things to Allah. For those who ascribe false things to Allah, will never prosper.
> 
> P.S. Als je per se een Moslim wilt beledigen noem hem/haar dan onwetend ipv Stom en Dom dat siert de ander beter.*


  :handbang:

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door moeslim_ 
> *Islam.online.net is een forum als dit, maar met meerdere mufti's (geleerde) als je daar je vraag stelt over masturbatie dan krijg je maar 1 antwoord: masturbatie is alleen toegestaan als het binnen je huwelijk gebeurt en mits je het niet zelf doet (maar je vrouw of man) anders is HARAM.
> 
> Je kan verschillende verses zodanig beredeneren dat ze in jou voordeel uitkomen maar dat is gewoon stom en onwijs dom. 
> Jammer genoeg kunnen we niet naar onze profeet (pbuh), wij moeten wel naar de muftie's voor verdere uitleg.
> Maar ik denk dat jullie gewoon bang zijn om het aan een geleerde te vragen en dat hij het totaal afwijst.*


En ik kan ook me afvragen of wat geschreven staat, of niet, door deze mufti's op de juiste wijze wordt geinterpreteerd.

Hun antwoord is weliswaar 1 antwoord, maar is hun antwoord HET antwoord.

Oordelen is niet aan ons voorbehouden.

dicksr

----------


## moeslim

Quote:
"Nu nog die geleerden overtuigen dat het niet Haram is!

P.S. Als je een goede Moslim bent dan pleeg je geen overspel, heb je geen sex voor het huwelijk, rook je niet/drink je niet (want dat schaadt het lichaam), bid je 5 keer per dag, vast je tijdens de Ramadan, ga je naar Mekka als je kunt, sla je je ogen neer als een vrouw voorbijkomt, ben je goed voor je ouders, etc............................................... .......................
.................................................. ........................
.................................................. .........................
.................................................. .........................
.................................................. ..........................
.................en masturbeer je niet maar trouw je jong of je vast."

nou helemaal niet moeilijk toch  :knipoog: . 
Maar begrijp je wat ik duidelijk wil maken. Je gaat iemand ook niet aanmoedigen, je moet het juist verbieden.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Ok, maar vergeet niet: geen dingen tot Haram verklaren als er geen bewijzen voor zijn... Ik zou zeggen gewoon EERLIJK ZIJN EN ZEGGEN WAAR HET OP NEERKOMT, DE ANDER ZAL ZIJN EIGEN CONCLUSIES WEL TREKKEN. EN VERGEET OOK NIET DAT MENSEN VERSCHILLEN EN ALS HET BETEKENT DAT IEMAND DOOR TE MASTURBEREN NIET NAAR DE HOEREN GAAT OF OVERSPEL PLEEGT DAN ZOU IK ZEGGEN LIEVER DAT. VERGEET OOK NIET DAT HET UITEINDELIJKE OORDEEL AAN ALLAH (SWT) IS. EN DAT IEMAND WORDT BEOORDEELD OP ZIJN/HAAR INTENTIES.

Persoonlijk heb ik een aversie (door mijn achtergrond) tegen mensen die zomaar dingen verbieden en mensen die kennis achterhouden en denken dat ze het recht hebben om voor een ander te beslisse. Ik twijfel echter niet aan jouw zuivere intenties om de ander te behoeden voor iets wat misschien niet goed is.

enne maak je maar niet druk om mij,  :Wink:  




> _Geplaatst door moeslim_ 
> *Quote:
> "Nu nog die geleerden overtuigen dat het niet Haram is!
> 
> P.S. Als je een goede Moslim bent dan pleeg je geen overspel, heb je geen sex voor het huwelijk, rook je niet/drink je niet (want dat schaadt het lichaam), bid je 5 keer per dag, vast je tijdens de Ramadan, ga je naar Mekka als je kunt, sla je je ogen neer als een vrouw voorbijkomt, ben je goed voor je ouders, etc............................................... .......................
> .................................................. ........................
> .................................................. .........................
> .................................................. .........................
> .................................................. ..........................
> ...

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door moeslim_ 
> *Quote:
> Maar begrijp je wat ik duidelijk wil maken. Je gaat iemand ook niet aanmoedigen, je moet het juist verbieden.*


Naar mijn mening dus niet beste Moeslim,

Je moet mensen helpen tot inzicht komen, het verbieden is niet aan ons.

dicksr

----------


## Nelis70

Moeslim, vrede, je argumenten zijn geen bewijzen, en je leest niet altijd goed.

Jij zegt: 'Je geeft toe dat het makroeh is", als
Ghiezzou zegt:"Je mag het op zijn hardst Makroeh noemen". Je legt Ghiezzou hier iets in de mond wat hij zelf niet in zijn mond nam.

Verder antwoord jij mij met 3 'argumenten:
1
"Zoals ik al eerder zei dat ik mijn discussie met ricknick beeindigd hebt, maar wil niet zeggen dat ik niks meer te zeggen hebt over dit onderwerp. Nou, Nelis jij wilt argumenten, hieronder een citaat voor jou:
Those who guard their chastity (i.e., private parts from illegal sexual acts). Except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that their right hands possess,for them, they are free from blame. (Al-Muminun: 5-6)"

hier wordt geen masturbatie genoemd, jij zegt: 'masturbatie is een ongeoorloofde sexuele handeling, de Qu'ran zegt dat ongeoorloofde sexuele handelingen ongeoorloofd zijn, dus masturbatie is ongeoorloofd." Dit is een kringredenering, en hiermee toon je niets aan.


nog een

2
"The majority of Muslim scholars consider masturbation haram (unlawful). Imam Malik bases his judgment on the verse: 'Those who guard their sexual organs except with their spouses or those whom their right hands possess, for (with regard to them) they are without blame. But those who crave something beyond that are transgressors.' (Al-Mu'minoon:5-7)

Lees eens wat je hier hebt geschreven: de meerderheid beschouwd het ongeoorloofd. Is dat een bewijs?????


en nog een:
3.
As we know, the Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him, has advised those who cannot afford marriage to fast, saying: "O youth, whoever of you is able to marry, let him marry, for it prevents forbidden stares or lapsing in adultery. And if he cannot marry, let him observe fasting, for it is a shield against evil." (Sahih Al-Bukhari, English Translation, Vol. 7, Book 62, Hadith no. 4; Sahih Muslim, Book 008, Hadith no. 3231)

Hier wordt wat gezegd over staren, over overspel, maar weer niets over masturbatie.

Het is mogelijk om met bovenstaande teksten een mening over masturbatie te hebben, en het met goede argumenten af te keuren, maar dat heb jij nog niet gedaan. Je moet nog wat verder argumenteren, maar dat heb jij niet gedaan.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Dat van die drogredeneringen, mee eens

Quote Nelis70
Jij zegt: 'Je geeft toe dat het makroeh is", als
Ghiezzou zegt:"Je mag het op zijn hardst Makroeh noemen". Je legt Ghiezzou hier iets in de mond wat hij zelf niet in zijn mond nam.

uuuuummmm wederom ik ben een ZIJ en laat me niets in de mond leggen zonder mijn toestemming vandaar:

Persoonlijk heb ik een aversie (door mijn achtergrond) tegen mensen die zomaar dingen verbieden en mensen die kennis achterhouden en denken dat ze het recht hebben om voor een ander te beslisse. Ik twijfel echter niet aan jouw zuivere intenties om de ander te behoeden *voor iets wat misschien niet goed is*

Toch bedankt voor je kritische opmerking. 




> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Those who guard their chastity (i.e., private parts from illegal sexual acts). Except from their wives or (the captives and slaves) that their right hands possess,for them, they are free from blame. (Al-Muminun: 5-6)
> 
> nog een
> 
> "The majority of Muslim scholars consider masturbation haram (unlawful). Imam Malik bases his judgment on the verse: 'Those who guard their sexual organs except with their spouses or those whom their right hands possess, for (with regard to them) they are without blame. But those who crave something beyond  that are transgressors.' (Al-Mu'minoon:5-7)  
> 
> Lees: But those who crave something beyond their spouses or those whom their right hand posess... 
> LIJKT ME NIET DAT EEN LINKERHAND ONDER DEZE DEFINITIE (VAN PERSONEN) VALT... MIJ LIJKT DAT HIER WORDT GEWAARSCHUWD VOOR OVERSPEL EN SEX VOOR HET HUWELIJK. BLIJFT EEN FEIT DAT MASTURBATIE NIET WORDT GENOEMD. 
> ...

----------


## Nelis70

Sorry Ghiezzou  :nerveus:  beetje dom van me te veronderstellen dat je een man was.

Dat ik overigens Moeslim erop wees dat hij jou iets in de mond legde was vnl om hem (of haar  :Smilie: ) te laten zien dat hij (of zij  :Smilie: ) niet zuiver redeneerde.

----------


## DonnieBrasco

Ghiezzoe wie denkje wel datje bent? Ben je iemand die haar hele studeert en alles geeft aan de Islam??? Ben je een geleerde? Wat ga je zomaar zinnen uit de quran en hadith hierzo uitleggen alsof je t allemaal weet zoals een geleerde? Je hebt niet eens overlegd gehad met je andere 'geleerden'. Ongelovelijk mensen zoals jij zijn een voorbeeld van de vele die een verkeerde intepretatie kunnen hebben van teksten en dan uiteindelijk op een dwalende pad gaan.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Typisch toch dat als men je niet kan overtuigen men altijd begint af te geven. Heb je dat de Profeet 9vzmh) ooit zien doen? nee! zelfs als Aicha (en anderen van zijn vrouwen) iets deden of zeiden dat niet helemaal ok was bleef hij respectvol. 

Een verkeerde interpretatie??? zolang de interpretatie niet onderbouwd is (met Koran en/of Hadiet)  is in mijn ogen deze interpretatie van de andere MENS net zo valide als de mijne. Aleen Allah (swt) weet welke niet onderbouwde interpretatie goed is danwel de beste.
Geleerden zijn het ook niet allemaal met elkaar eens over dit onderwerp. Oh en geleerd zijn blijft relatief en bovendien Allah swt geeft de Kennis aan wie hij wil van zijn dienaren meen ik mij te herinneren.

2:269 He granteth wisdom to whom He pleaseth; and he to whom wisdom is granted receiveth indeed a benefit overflowing; but none will grasp the Message but men of understanding. 

3:7 He it is Who has sent down to thee the Book: In it are verses basic or fundamental (of established meaning); they are the foundation of the Book: others are allegorical. But those in whose hearts is perversity follow the part thereof that is allegorical, seeking discord, and searching for its hidden meanings, but no one knows its hidden meanings except Allah. And those who are firmly grounded in knowledge say: "We believe in the Book; the whole of it is from our Lord:" and none will grasp the Message except men of understanding. 


Nogmaals iets HARAM noemen wat nergens als haram wordt bestempeld is onrecht.

16:116 But say not - for any false thing that your tongues may put forth,- "This is lawful, and this is forbidden," so as to ascribe false things to Allah. For those who ascribe false things to Allah, will never prosper.

WIE ik ben weet alleen Allah (swt), ik beschouw mezelf als zijn dienaar en hoop op zijn barmhartigheid en rechte leiding. Het lijkt mij dat IK niemand kan doen dwalen. Zeker niet omdat ik altijd duidelijk ben in wat de Koran zegt of de Hadiet en wat mijn interpretaties/meningen zijn. Itt sommige "geleerden" die iets als waarheid / haram brengen terwijl zij weten dat het nergens in de boeken is vermeld en zo de mensen laten dwalen die zelf niet de boeken lezen (om wat voor reden dan ook).

Salamoen alaika.




> _Geplaatst door DonnieBrasco_ 
> *Ghiezzoe wie denkje wel datje bent? Ben je iemand die haar hele studeert en alles geeft aan de Islam??? Ben je een geleerde? Wat ga je zomaar zinnen uit de quran en hadith hierzo uitleggen alsof je t allemaal weet zoals een geleerde? Je hebt niet eens overlegd gehad met je andere 'geleerden'. Ongelovelijk mensen zoals jij zijn een voorbeeld van de vele die een verkeerde intepretatie  kunnen hebben van teksten en dan uiteindelijk op een dwalende pad gaan.*

----------


## DonnieBrasco

wa alaikum salaam,

Nou ik luister dan liever naar uthaymeen, ibn katheer en al-albaani dan naar jou hoor.

----------


## moeslim

Mijn plicht als moslim broeder was jullie op de hoogte te stellen dat het niet mag, zie antwoord van mufti:

-It should be clear that masturbation is generally considered forbidden in Islam since it is deemed to fall under the category of sexual satisfaction outside the framework of marriage. However, mutual masturbation between the man and his wife is not haram; rather, it is permissible because it is a part of the enjoyment which Allah has allowed (Name of Mufti: Sheikh Ahmad Kutty)

Verder heb ik gewoon geen zin meer om met jullie mijn hoofd te breken.
Wil je blijven aftrekken of vingeren dan doe je dat maar. Dag des Oordeels kom je wel achter of het mocht of niet. Diegene die het nooit hebben gedaan hoeven nergens voor te vrezen maar diegenen die wel masturberen die kunnen wel pech hebben als ze die dag achter komen dat het niet mocht  :melig2:  .

----------


## Ghiezzoe

waarom toch altijd zo zelfvoldaan (haast genietend) wanneer je denkt dat een ander zal worden gestraft?

Verder is het goed dat je je kennis deelt. Je zult idd ook moeten accepteren dat niet iedereen dezelfde INTERPRETATIES deelt. Nogmaals het zal best zo zijn dat het Makroeh is maar daar ging mij het niet om. Ik keur af dat iets als HARAM wordt bestempeld zonder dat men daarvoor (anders dan interpretaties achter woorden) geen bewijs voor heeft.

Bovendien voor digenen die zich "schuldig maken" aan dit fenomeen van Masturbatie er is altijd nog tijd voor berouw als je erachterkomt dat het verkeerd is. Allah (swt) is de meest Barmhartige dus wanhoop niet aan zijn genade.




> _Geplaatst door moeslim_ 
> *Mijn plicht als moslim broeder was jullie op de hoogte te stellen dat het niet mag, zie antwoord van mufti:
> 
> -It should be clear that masturbation is generally considered forbidden in Islam since it is deemed to fall under the category of sexual satisfaction outside the framework of marriage. However, mutual masturbation between the man and his wife is not haram; rather, it is permissible because it is a part of the enjoyment which Allah has allowed (Name of Mufti: Sheikh Ahmad Kutty)
> 
> Verder heb ik gewoon geen zin meer om met jullie mijn hoofd te breken.
> Wil je blijven aftrekken of vingeren dan doe je dat maar. Dag des Oordeels kom je wel achter of het mocht of niet. Diegene die het nooit hebben gedaan hoeven nergens voor te vrezen maar diegenen die wel masturberen die kunnen wel pech hebben als ze die dag achter komen dat het niet mocht  .*

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door moeslim_ 
> *Mijn plicht als moslim broeder was jullie op de hoogte te stellen dat het niet mag, zie antwoord van mufti:
> 
> -It should be clear that masturbation is generally considered forbidden in Islam since it is deemed to fall under the category of sexual satisfaction outside the framework of marriage. However, mutual masturbation between the man and his wife is not haram; rather, it is permissible because it is a part of the enjoyment which Allah has allowed (Name of Mufti: Sheikh Ahmad Kutty)
> 
> Verder heb ik gewoon geen zin meer om met jullie mijn hoofd te breken.
> 
> Geen zin meer? Sterk argument! (wel eerlijk in ieder geval). Maar je gaat niet in op mijn argumenten, is dat je plicht dan niet? Want ik heb je niet aangevallen, ik heb geprobeerd respectvol te blijven.
> 
> Wil je blijven aftrekken of vingeren dan doe je dat maar. Dag des Oordeels kom je wel achter of het mocht of niet. Diegene die het nooit hebben gedaan hoeven nergens voor te vrezen maar diegenen die wel masturberen die kunnen wel pech hebben als ze die dag achter komen dat het niet mocht  .*


Je geeft mij het gevoel een veroordelende geest te hebben, hoe denk je daarover tegen de dag des oordeels? Denk je niet dat het niet gewaardeerd wordt als je je beter voelt dan de anderen?
Tot nu toe ben je een slappe en een beetje luie gesprekspartner voor me geweest.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door DonnieBrasco_ 
> *Ghiezzoe wie denkje wel datje bent? Ben je iemand die haar hele studeert en alles geeft aan de Islam??? Ben je een geleerde? Wat ga je zomaar zinnen uit de quran en hadith hierzo uitleggen alsof je t allemaal weet zoals een geleerde? Je hebt niet eens overlegd gehad met je andere 'geleerden'. Ongelovelijk mensen zoals jij zijn een voorbeeld van de vele die een verkeerde intepretatie kunnen hebben van teksten en dan uiteindelijk op een dwalende pad gaan.*


En deze (ver)oordelende bijdrage is helemaal uit jezelf gekomen? Of heb je hier uitvoerig met geleerden over gesproken? Het is nogal aanmatigend om op de stoel van Hem te gaan zitten en hier even mensen te veroordelen.

dicksr

----------


## ricknick3

Voor al mijn moslim broeders hier lees het boek de prisma van de islam daar staat letterlijk in dat sommige islamitische wetscholen masturbatie toestaan als het je tegen overspel kan behoeden.Moeslim is verdwaald en laat zich alles wijsmaken door imams moeslim weet niet dat elke imam in de islamitische wereld een andere mening heeft.En hoe zit het met natte dromen vraag ik mij af?

----------


## ricknick3

Welke islam geleerde moet ik geloven de taliban geleerde,desoefi geleerde,de sjietische geleerde.elke geleerde spreekt de andere tegen .De ene geleerde verbied muziek de andere weer niet.De ene verbied genotshuwelijken de andere weer niet.Moeslim baseert zich maar op een bron maar gaat zelf niet op onderzoek uit en de hadieth lezen og de islam bestuderen.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Een wijsheid (?):

sommige mensen bekruipt een angst gevoel, een gevoel van vallen in het oneindige ledige. Dit gebeurt bijvoorbeeld wanneer er een conclusie, gebaseerd op "bewijzen", wordt getrokken die niet strookt met de conclusie van een ander, die zich op dezelfde "bewijzen" baseert. Dit gevoel komt in eerste instantie uit een gevoel van onmacht (je kunt de ander niet overtuigen) en slaat vervolgens om in irritatie en woede.

De vraag is wat is de werkelijke motivator achter dit gevoel?

1. Het niet kunnen/willen tegenspreken van diegene waar jij al jaren tegen op kijkt?

2. De angst om ZELF een conclusie te trekken. Dan zou ik adviseren leg bovenstaande argumenten voor aan diegene die jij vertrouwt en kijk wat diegene zijn reactie is... Dit gebeurt vaak niet t.g.v. motivator 1.

3. Het stellig overtuigd zijn van zijn/haar eigen gelijk/interpretatie?

4. Het gevoel dat je iets doet/goedkeurt wat Allah (swt) misschien afkeurt?

Ben ik nog een motivator vergeten..?

Beoordeel zelf welke motivator bij jou het gevoel veroorzaakt, dan ben je al een stap verder in de oorzaak achter je woede/irritatie...

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Welke islam geleerde moet ik geloven de taliban geleerde,desoefi geleerde,de sjietische geleerde.elke geleerde spreekt de andere tegen .De ene geleerde verbied muziek de andere weer niet.De ene verbied genotshuwelijken de andere weer niet.Moeslim baseert zich maar op een bron maar gaat zelf niet op onderzoek uit en de hadieth lezen og de islam bestuderen.*


Daarom, maak een keuze waar je zelf het beste bij voelt.

----------


## IbnRushd

Een salaammoe 3alaykoem wa rahmatoeAllahi wa barakatoeh voor de moslims en een klein groet voor de niet-moslims

Bij dezen wil ik hier en der wat verduidelijking geven omtrent de zaak masturbatie

Laat ik maar beginnen met het ontkrachten van de meningen en de onwetende uitspraken die hier losgebarsten zijn.
Beginnend met dhr van Bommel. Bekent als soefi en actief in hun da'wah propaganda. Niet dat dhr Bommel verkeerde dingen zegt. Nee, dat helemaal niet. Dhr van Bommel behoort tot de elite 'ratio en islam', als ik het zo mag formuleren. Daar is inprincipe het n ander mis mee. Islam is eerst islam dan ratio en niet eerst ratio dan islam, zoals de filosofen het ons proberen te geloven. Dan in het bijzonder islamitische filosofen. Soefisme ontstond door mede Griekse filosofie en andere mengingen als de sasanieden (zon/vuur aanbidders)
Maar niet daarvan concludeer ik zijn uitspraak verkeerd. Het ligt meer aan de hand waar dhr bommel zijn uitspraken vandaan haalt. Hij brengt onder meer imam Hanafi tevoorschijn in zijn uitspraak. Ook de enige die het toestaat. Betekent niet dat Imam Hanafi geen goede geleerde is, nee weer integendeel. Om imam Hanafi te begrijpen dient men eerst zijn sociologische en juridische kennis te begrijpen en te weten, aldus ik  :Smilie: . Om te beginnen weten we dat Imam Hanafi een imam was in de omgeving Irak. Irak was het middelpunt van opstandingen en vele extremistische sektes. Deze sektes brachten een tal van onauthentieke en verzonnen overleveringen die ze toekenden aan de profeet, vrede zij met hem. Dit is de reden waarom Imam Hanafi streng was betreffende overleveringen accepteren. Hij hanteerde een aantal strenge wijzen. En daarvan is een overleveringen die maar n overleveringsketen bevatte, achtte hij niet bindend. En TERECHT deze mashaAllah Imam Hanafi, rahimoeAllah, besefte duidelijk dat hij in een lastige positie zat en noodzakelijk werd om een ander manier van 'rechtvaardiging' te hanteren.
Betekent niet, mijn beste broeders en zusters en andere parasieten, dat Imam Malik, Shaafi'ie en Ahmad zo een concept gebruikte. Nee, in hun omgeving(en) bevonden niet zulke 'beesten'. En zij hadden het recht om overleveringketens die authentiek werd verklaard door de hadithgeleerden (moehadith) te accepteren. Hoewel zij zelf die titel bezaten. Imam Hanafi zat eigenlijk in een diep gat. Hoe moest deze edele geleerde vragen oplossen die NIET in de Qoran of de soenna te vinden waren. Wel, hij moest zijn ratio gebruiken - en wat ook bekend stond dat hij het best kon beredeneren in zijn tijd, volgens Imam Malik. Dus, voor de duidelijkheid, eerst de islamitische bronnen dan ratio. Voor imam Hanafi was er meer sprake van ijtihaad (uitspraken over een bepaald 'moeilijk' onderwerpen) dan bewijzen uit de Qoran en/of soenna. 
Dus, mijn, hoop ik nog, beste menselijke wezens, en zoogdieren die zich graag zo benoemen, wil 'eigenlijk' zeggen dat imam Hanafi een juiste, mashaAllah, imam was in zijn gebied/omgeving/Irak dus.
Oke, als dit duidelijk is, bij dezen de achtergrond kennis omtrent imam Hanafi, moge Allah genadig met hem zijn.
Verder wil ik een ander belangrijke zaak toelichten. En dat is weliswaar wie moeten we volgen. Een logische antwoordt luidt, jawel, de meeste stemmen gelden. OF niet? Volgens een hadith, als ik me niet vergis, zij ooit de profeet, vrede zij met hem, dat wij de meeste geleerden moeten volgen. Alleen weet ik niet meer wie het overlevert heeft en of het wel authentiek is, maar niettemin is deze uitspraak wel ten goede. Immers, zoals ik al vaak hoor, ratio kunnen we gebruiken voor rechtvaardigheid. En het lijkt me ook logisch dat we de meerderheid moeten volgen, toch?
De vraag luidt, wie moeten we volgen en welke geleerde en wat voor een? Een soefi, tableegh, baatinie, tafkier, khawaardj, shi'a en andere onzinnige/idiote sektes/stromingen, is duidelijk buitengesloten. En ik ga ze hier ook neit behandelen. Wie dan wel? Geleerden die met bewijzen komen uit de Qoran en de Soenna. Geleerden waar wij van zeggen hij is geleerd. En wie kunnen we geleerden noemen? Een geleerde, zoals ibn Qayyim reciteerde, heeft enkele belangrijke eigenschappen: Ten eerste: enorme kennis (kennis van de islam (fiqh, hadith, tahweed, tarig etc. tot politieke kennis, geneeskunde (niet prof.), sociologie, filosofie en andere vakken die belangrijk zijn), hij moet vroom zijn (en wie is vroom, de buren kunnen het weten), geduldig, volharding, wijs (ook intellectueel), en andere morele karakters, vrees voor Allah, en intentie is ichlaas en niet voor politieke doeleinden of wat dan ook. Een geleerde zoals om n te noemen, wijdt zijn leven aan de islam, studeert tot zijn dood, zoals sheigh ibn Uthamiem, die wel 50 jaar les gaf in de moskee.
Deze mensen mogen wat de meeste mensen zeggen een fatwa (uitspraak) geven. En geen 'imam' of een persoon die islamologie heeft gestudeerd in Leiden. Die noem ik groentjes of 'nog studerend'.

Wat kunnen wij weten betreffende het onderwerp masturbatie?
We weten dat enkele moderniserende geleerden het toestaan. Wat zoeken deze mensen om een antwoord te krijgen? Bewijzen of uitspraken van vroegere geleerden in een verkeerde context. Bereik je daarmee je doel? Nee! En waarom niet? Simpel, omdat er geen inhoud- en er zit geen logica in. Mensen zullen, dikwijls, niet mee eens zijn met deze uitspraak, maar khair inshaAllah. 
Iedereen kan fouten maken. Een groep van 90 waarvan 80 tegen zijn is een kleine kans dat zij het fout hebben, toch? Zo geldt het ook voor het fenomeen masturberen. Ik ken meer geleerden die voldoen aan de bovenstaande voorwaarden, die tegen zijn dan diegene die het toestaan. En je kunt wel hoog of laag springen, hahaha  :grote grijns:  , maar het feit blijft dat de meeste GELEERDEN tegen zijn, en ons verstand deelt mee dat we beter niet onze linker of rechter hand gebruiken. En deze geleerden interpreteren die vers (zie die fatwa van sheigh Munajjid) allemaal op n manier. En wat Ahmad bin Hanbali duidelijk maakte, zonder verdraaiing zoals de gemoderniseerde/gendoctrineerde geleerden het wel doen, is in noodgevallen het wel toestaat. En ieder mens weet wat NOOD is, dus maak mij a.u.b. niet wijs dat je elke dag aftrekt omdat het nood is, dan neem jezelf in de maling

Tenslotte,

het slot :P

wasalaammoe 3alaykoem

ps: ik weet dat er veel taalfouten inzitten, maar khair, zelfs ik ben niet perfect

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_
> Een salaammoe 3alaykoem wa rahmatoeAllahi wa barakatoeh voor de moslims en een klein groet voor de niet-moslims.


Ik ben zeer vereerd, Ibn Rushd!




> ... maar khair, zelfs ik ben niet perfect


Toch een diepe buiging!




> ik weet dat er veel taalfouten inzitten, ...


Alleen taalfouten?




> Laat ik maar beginnen met het ontkrachten van de meningen en de onwetende uitspraken die hier losgebarsten zijn.
> 
> Islam is eerst islam dan ratio en niet eerst ratio dan islam, zoals de filosofen het ons proberen te geloven. Dan in het bijzonder islamitische filosofen.


Duidelijk dat godsdienst dat is. Misschien is het zelfs helemaal geen ratio  Hoewel, je kunt een transcendentale god als axioma aannemen en vandaaruit verder redeneren, klopt dat? (strikvraag)

Maar  hoe dacht de echte Ibn Rushd daar eigenlijk over? Sommigen meenden zelfs dat hij niet in de allah geloofde.




> Een geleerde, zoals ibn Qayyim reciteerde, heeft enkele belangrijke eigenschappen: Ten eerste: enorme kennis (kennis van de islam (fiqh, hadith, tahweed, tarig etc. tot politieke kennis, geneeskunde (niet prof.), sociologie, filosofie en andere vakken die belangrijk zijn), hij moet vroom zijn (en wie is vroom, de buren kunnen het weten), geduldig, volharding, wijs (ook intellectueel), en andere morele karakters, vrees voor Allah, en intentie is ichlaas en niet voor politieke doeleinden of wat dan ook. Een geleerde zoals om n te noemen, wijdt zijn leven aan de islam, studeert tot zijn dood, zoals sheigh ibn Uthamiem, die wel 50 jaar les gaf in de moskee.


Desondanks wordt al hun denken beperkt door de grenzen van dat ene axioma van de transcendentale god.
Wie zijn denken aldus beperkt is misschien geen ware wijze?




> Bij dezen wil ik hier en der wat verduidelijking geven omtrent de zaak masturbatie.


Ik jou graag ook 




> maar het feit blijft dat de meeste GELEERDEN tegen zijn,


Wat weten die geleerden nou van sex  ?!




> En ieder mens weet wat NOOD is, dus maak mij a.u.b. niet wijs dat je elke dag aftrekt omdat het nood is, dan neem jezelf in de maling.


Tuurlijk niet! We doen het omdat het zalig is!

Stel de wijzen een vraag:

Zijn zij bang dat sex de god uit de markt concurreert? 

 Vinden ze het z verrukkelijk  ?! Vast wel!

Neem me niet kwalijk dat ik je een beetje plaag, Ibn Rushd  maar iemand die zo zelfingenomen schrijft dat zelfs hij niet volmaakt is en een kleine groet aan niet-moslims gunt  

Masturbeer je zelf?

----------


## IbnRushd

hahaha  :haha:  leuk...



> Stel de wijzen een vraag:





> Zijn zij bang dat sex de god uit de markt concurreert?





> Vinden ze het z verrukkelijk  ?! Vast wel!


Grappige reacties, moet ik effe bij zeggen.
Stel de wijzen een vraag, hmm, ze zegt 'de' wijzen, dus het kan iedereen zijn..., bedoelt ze de wijzen die ik volg of algemeen? Nou, laat ik maar de algemene wijzen nemen. Ben jij wijs? Zo nee, dan ben je onwijs  :grote grijns:  en met onwijze mensen vallen niet mee te discussieren  :plet:  . Mocht je wel wijs zijn dan ligt het antwoordt voor de hand.
Wat betreft je andere cynische vragen.... ik denk dat cht sex lekkerder is dan met je botte handen. En liefde is een van de gunsten die God aan ons heeft geschonken. Jammer genoeg dat mensen meer willen.

Een grote groet voor jou mevr. Olive

----------


## Migwi

Heb niet alles kunnen lezen, zit middenin m'n tentamens, maar wil toch ff mijn mening kwijt.

Kijk, je masturbeert of je masturbeert niet.
Moet iedereen lekker zelf weten.
Maar om iemand anders dat voor je te laten beslissen, of dat nu een boek is, een geleerde of weetikveel, nah, dan ben je niet helemaal goed bij je hoofd me dunkt. Vorm ff lekker je eigen mening.
Als jij eens lekker met een dildo wilt soppen, lekker doen! I know you'll like it en niemand anders heeft daar iets over te zeggen.
En als je eens je Paarse Krijger de vrije hand wilt geven, ook lekker doen. Niks mis mee.
Het kan uiteraard voor genante momenten zorgen, maar die kun je delen met ons en dan hebben wij de grootste lol  :haha:

----------


## spacestar

Jouw verhaal is niet te begrijpen.
Het is zo rommelig geschreven. Is niet te volgen.
Kon je niet eerst op een stuk papier je verhaal schrijven en dan je tijd nemen om over te typen.

----------


## Migwi

> _Geplaatst door spacestar_ 
> *Jouw verhaal is niet te begrijpen.
> Het is zo rommelig geschreven. Is niet te volgen.
> Kon je niet eerst op een stuk papier je verhaal schrijven en dan je tijd nemen om over te typen.*


Over wiens stuk heb je het nu?
Over dat van mij?
Zo ja, wtf snap je er dan niet aan?

----------


## Hans Rooijmans

> _Geplaatst door tedfiesh_ 
> *Nee, ik weet het ECHT NIET. Heb geen wetenschappelijkie onderzoeken hierover gevonden. ook geen Hadiets of Koraan texten die jouw aandoeningen bevestigen. BOVENDIEN ik heb nooit ergens last van gehad (nog steeds niet blind, geen infecties, ook geen spirkrampen of wat dan ook...)*


Nee, je krijgt niets van masturbatie. Ik had een tijdlang een Marokkaanse vriend die elke zaterdagmiddag bij me langs kwam. We kleedden ons uit, keken naar elkaar, vertelden wat ons opwond en we trokken onszelf af. Hij zei me weleens dat hij, als hij dit niet had gehad, zich vast had vergrepen aan zijn vriendin. Ik denk dat dat meeviel, want hij was een zachtmoedige jongen. Maar we hadden het goed samen, het was lekker en we kregen er niets van...

----------


## galidrif

:gniffel:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:   :lol: 
Jongens en meisjes gewoon inhouden

----------


## galidrif

> _Geplaatst door moeslim_ 
> *Mijn plicht als moslim broeder was jullie op de hoogte te stellen dat het niet mag, zie antwoord van mufti:
> 
> -It should be clear that masturbation is generally considered forbidden in Islam since it is deemed to fall under the category of sexual satisfaction outside the framework of marriage. However, mutual masturbation between the man and his wife is not haram; rather, it is permissible because it is a part of the enjoyment which Allah has allowed (Name of Mufti: Sheikh Ahmad Kutty)
> 
> Verder heb ik gewoon geen zin meer om met jullie mijn hoofd te breken.
> Wil je blijven aftrekken of vingeren dan doe je dat maar. Dag des Oordeels kom je wel achter of het mocht of niet. Diegene die het nooit hebben gedaan hoeven nergens voor te vrezen maar diegenen die wel masturberen die kunnen wel pech hebben als ze die dag achter komen dat het niet mocht  .*


 stiekem doet ie het  :ego:  , en lacht de andere uit  :hihi:

----------


## beachboy

[
De meningen van de islamitische schriftgeleerden over masturbatie lopen zeer uiteen. Hedendaagse noch vroegere moslimgeleerden verbieden masturbatie echter volledig. Om niet tot overspel of ontucht (zina) te vervallen is al-istimna bi'l-yad of zelfbevrediging toegestaan, hoewel het afkeurenswaardig blijft. Zelfbevrediging wordt echter niet als zina (ontucht of overspel) beschouwd, zelfs niet indien een man met de hand van een vrouw wordt gemasturbeerd waarmee hij niet is getrouwd. [/B][/QUOTE] 

Waarschijnlijk is het ook geen overspel als de hand van een man deze persoon helpt masturberen.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Migwi_ 
> *Heb niet alles kunnen lezen, zit middenin m'n tentamens, maar wil toch ff mijn mening kwijt.
> 
> Kijk, je masturbeert of je masturbeert niet.
> Moet iedereen lekker zelf weten.
> Maar om iemand anders dat voor je te laten beslissen, of dat nu een boek is, een geleerde of weetikveel, nah, dan ben je niet helemaal goed bij je hoofd me dunkt. Vorm ff lekker je eigen mening.
> Als jij eens lekker met een dildo wilt soppen, lekker doen! I know you'll like it en niemand anders heeft daar iets over te zeggen.
> En als je eens je Paarse Krijger de vrije hand wilt geven, ook lekker doen. Niks mis mee.
> Het kan uiteraard voor genante momenten zorgen, maar die kun je delen met ons en dan hebben wij de grootste lol *


MATURBEREN IS GEZOND HET HELPT JE JE LICHAAM ONTDEKKEN. ZEKER IN DE PUBERTIJD.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *moeslim ik ben even veel moslim als jij en ik ga hier niet mijn moslim broeders misleiden schaam je moeslim jij leest niks en laat je alles uitleggen door geleerden moeslim alle moslim geleerde verschillen in mening met elkaar de soenieten hebben weer andere regels dan de sjieten.Vorige keer was er een sjitische imam bij de nmo die gewoon genotshuwelijken toestond.Masturbatie is nergens in de hadith of koran verboden .Wat god verbiedt is overspel en sex voor het huwelijk.Van Bommel is ook een geleerde en die verbiedt ook geen masturbatie en zijn zelfs islamitische wetscholen die masturbatie toestaan om overspel tegen te gaan.En moeslim hoe zit het met natte dromen zijn die ook verboden volgens jou taliban filosofie?*




[Frank] William, sinds vijf jaar directeur, drukt een zwaar [sic] stempel op de richting waarin de NMO zich begeeft. Hij voert een gevecht tegen de stereotypen. 'Netwerk en NOVA laten het liefst fundamentalisten zien. Dat scoort. Wij doen dat niet.' Hij windt zich op over 'de zogenaamde moslimwoordvoerders'. De Marokkaanse gemeenschap die zich uitspreekt tegen de moord op Ren Steegmans in Venlo? 'Belachelijk. Iedere beschaafde burger is ertegen. Daar hoef je geen moslim voor te zijn.' De moslimgemeenschap die afstand neemt van de bedreigingen tegen Ayaan Hirsi Ali? 'Onzin. Je hoeft geen moslim te zijn om te zeggen dat dat niet kan.' Met zijn omroep weigert hij daarom op dergelijke affaires te reageren. William heeft zo zijn eigen agenda: 'Ik wil een eigentijdse islam propageren. Fundamentalisten krijgen bij ons geen podium. Ik zal nooit toestaan dat iemand bij ons komt vertellen dat vrouwenbesnijdenis normaal is.' De NMO kiest er bewust voor in de uitzendingen net een tikje liberaler te zijn dan de moslimgemeenschap zelf. Een item over buikdanseressen kn, maar dan wel met bedekte borsten. 'Anders krijg ik alleen maar de reactie: moet dat nou met die tieten. Ik hou rekening met de doelgroep. We gaan twee stappen vooruit en n achteruit. Je kunt niet te veel op de troepen vooruitlopen, anders raak je mensen kwijt.'
(Volkskrant 02/11/2002)

----------


## Joesoef

Zo. Weer een hoop idioten in mijn killfile.

----------


## Dikra_selefie

*De Regelgeving betreffende Masturbatie*  

Vraag: 

Wat is de regelgeving betreffende masturbatie? 

Antwoord: 

Het gebruikmaken van masturbatie, en dit is het (seksueel) zelf bevredigen met de hand of iets anders, is Haraam (verboden). Hiervoor is er bewijs in het Boek, de Soennah en de juiste overpeinzing. 

Wat het Boek betreft: door Allaah Taalas uitspraak: 

En degenen die hun geslachtsdelen bewaken. Behalve tegenover hun echtgenotes en hun slavinnen, dan worden zij niet verweten. Maar wie meer dan dat wensen: zij zijn degenen die overtreders zijn. [Soerah Al-Moeminoen Vers: 5-7] 

En degene die zijn seksuele behoeften bij een ander dan zijn vrouw of zijn slavin wil krijgen, die heeft meer dan dat gewenst en is dus een overtreder zoals deze Vers dat beaamt. 

Wat de Soennah betreft: door de uitspraak van Hem (salallaahoe 'alayhie was sallem): 

O jullie jeugdigen, wie van jullie de mogelijkheid heeft om te trouwen die moet dat doen, want het staat bij in het neerslaan van de blikken en bewaken van de kuisheid. Wie hier niet toe bij machte is die moet vasten, want dit zal voor hem een bescherming zijn! [Overgeleverd door al-Boechaarie en Moslim] 

Dus de Profeet (salallaahoe 'alayhie was sallem) gebood degene die niet bij machte is om te trouwen te vasten. Wanneer zelfbevrediging echter was toegestaan dan had de Profeet (salallaahoe 'alayhie was sallem) dit wel geadviseerd. Maar sinds de Profeet (salallaahoe 'alayhie was sallem) dit niet geadviseerd heeft -ondanks dat de (simpele) mogelijkheid hiertoe bestond- weet men dat het niet is toegestaan! 

Wat de juiste overpeinzing betreft: Dit is betreffende de vermeldingen van doktoren over de vele schadelijke gevolgen van deze handeling. Deze schadelijke gevolgen hebben effect op het lichaam, het instinctieve seksuele gevoel (behoefte), de gedachtegang, de organisatie (van iemands zaken) en misschien weerhoudt het hem zelfs van het werkelijke huwelijk! Want, als een persoon zijn gehele behoefte bevredigt met deze zaak dan kan het zijn dat hij niet meer omkijkt naar het huwelijk.[1] 

Shaych Mohammed Saalih al-Othaymien 

Bron: Fatawa Shaych Mohammed Saalih al-Othaymien, 
verzameling Ashraf Abdoel-Maqsoed deel 2 blz. 931, 932. 
Vertaald door: Mohammed Aboe Oebaydillaah al-Hollandie 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

[1] Voetnoot vertaler: En hier wordt weer eens duidelijk hoe belangrijk het is dat de moslim-jeugd ervoor zorgt dat zij in contact blijven staan met hun (oudere) geleerden, want met deze fatwa wordt duidelijk dat hetgeen de moslim-jeugd onderwezen krijgen op scholen in Nederland; dat het belangrijk is dat een persoon leert zichzelf te bevredigen om zo te weten wat hij fijn en niet fijn vindt, vals is. Sterker nog, met deze zieke vorm van onderwijs [i.e. seksuele voorlichting] verwoesten zij de gedragingen van de moslim-jeugd en gidsen zij hen regelrecht naar het begaan van n van de grootste zonden, die schadelijk is voor zowel hun geloof, als gedragingen en lichamelijke gesteldheid. Moge Allaah ons beschermen tegen elke misleiding! Amien!
_________________
"Vraag Ahloedh-Dhikr (de geleerden) indien jullie het niet weten." 
(Soerah Al-Anbiyaa Vers: 7)

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Dikra_selefie_ 
> *De Regelgeving betreffende Masturbatie  
> 
> Vraag: 
> 
> Wat is de regelgeving betreffende masturbatie? 
> 
> Antwoord: 
> 
> *


De argumenten bij het antwoord hebben betrekking op overspel/ buitenechtelijke relatie. Niet op het geen wat je met jezelf doet.

Zelfbrevediging is uitgaande van de hier aangedragen dilal niet haraam.

----------


## Dikra_selefie

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *De argumenten bij het antwoord hebben betrekking op overspel/ buitenechtelijke relatie. Niet op het geen wat je met jezelf doet.
> 
> Zelfbrevediging is uitgaande van de hier aangedragen dilal niet haraam.*


Dat vind ik nou jammer dat lezen nogal moeilijk voor je is...ik raad je aan om de bovenstaande fatwa die ik heb geplaatst nogmaals te lezen!

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Dikra_selefie_ 
> *Dat vind ik nou jammer dat lezen nogal moeilijk voor je is...ik raad je aan om de bovenstaande fatwa die ik heb geplaatst nogmaals te lezen!*


Er zijn teveel idioten die met fatwa's strooien. Bewijs bij een fatwa is belangrijk en dat bewijs is niet geleverd, althans, niet relevant.

----------


## Dikra_selefie

> _Geplaatst door Dikra_selefie_ 
> *Dat vind ik nou jammer dat lezen nogal moeilijk voor je is...ik raad je aan om de bovenstaande fatwa die ik heb geplaatst nogmaals te lezen!*


Ik vind het jammer dat je uit begeertes praat...kom met je bewijzen...en niet komen met je begeertes..ik heb niks aan jou begeertes! wat jij denk of wat jij vind intreseert mij niet!
Shayk ibn baaz die heeft toch wel iets meer kennis als jij!!!!
Waar ik me al helemaal over verbaas is dat je uit eigen begeertes dingen niet relevant verklaart!!

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Dikra_selefie_ 
> *Ik vind het jammer dat je uit begeertes praat...kom met je bewijzen...en niet komen met je begeertes..ik heb niks aan jou begeertes! wat jij denk of wat jij vind intreseert mij niet!
> Shayk ibn baaz die heeft toch wel iets meer kennis als jij!!!!
> Waar ik me al helemaal over verbaas is dat je uit eigen begeertes dingen niet relevant verklaart!!*



Alleen al de sugestie dat zelfbevrediging schadelijk is voor de gezondheid is ronduit belachelijk.

----------


## Dikra_selefie

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Er zijn teveel idioten die met fatwa's strooien. Bewijs bij een fatwa is belangrijk en dat bewijs is niet geleverd, althans, niet relevant.*


By the way meervoud van fatwa =fatawaa!
Tot op het moment dat je stopt met uit begeertes praten zal ik met je in discussie gaan!
Dus bij deze doe geen moeite om te reageren want ik ga je negeren!
BEGEERTES------> VIND IK JAMMER

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Dikra_selefie_ 
> *By the way meervoud van fatwa =fatawaa!
> Tot op het moment dat je stopt met uit begeertes praten zal ik met je in discussie gaan!
> Dus bij deze doe geen moeite om te reageren want ik ga je negeren!
> BEGEERTES------> VIND IK JAMMER *


Probeer dan deze bewering is te bewijzen _zelfbevrediging is schadelijk voor de gezondheid_.

Gaat je niet lukken, niet medisch onderbouwd tenminste.

----------


## taziaatjuh

mensen waarom al dat gezeur over zelfbevrediging? kan men zich tegenwoordig niet in de hand houden of wat?? vermijd het en alle problemen zijn opgelost......... sjonge jonge........  :jammer:

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door taziaatjuh_ 
> *mensen waarom al dat gezeur over zelfbevrediging? kan men zich tegenwoordig niet in de hand houden of wat?? vermijd het en alle problemen zijn opgelost......... sjonge jonge........ *



Zo is dat meid. Je krijgt er alleen maar een kromme rug van en je ruggemerg gaat naar de kloten.

Maarja, als je het niet op tijd doet raak je alleen maar hevig gefrusteerd als puber als je geen seks met anderen mag hebben van een stelletje relifanaten, en dat geld voor iedereen. Diegene die zegt het nooit te hebben gedaan, geloof ik dan ook voor geen meter.

De groeten.

----------


## ricknick3

Ik ben maagd en moslim ga niet na prostituees enige wat ik doe is masturbatie. En sommige idioten hier willen dat ook voor me verbieden. ik ben moslim maar blijf man elke man heeft zijn eigen lusten. Als ik niet masturbeer krijg ik natte dromen en last van me testikels. Er is niks mis met masturbatie wie doe je er schade mee niemand je kan er ook geen kind van krijgen. Ik word moe van al die idioten ezels die denken alles is haram.

----------


## taziaatjuh

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Zo is dat meid. Je krijgt er alleen maar een kromme rug van en je ruggemerg gaat naar de kloten.
> 
> Maarja, als je het niet op tijd doet raak je alleen maar hevig gefrusteerd als puber als je geen seks met anderen mag hebben van een stelletje relifanaten, en dat geld voor iedereen. Diegene die zegt het nooit te hebben gedaan, geloof ik dan ook voor geen meter.
> 
> De groeten.*


 wat??? spreek voor jezelf aub, niet iedere puber is bezeten van seks. en ik geloof het wel degelijk als iemand dat zegt. tja, onze culturen verschillen wel heele erg he vandaar...

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door taziaatjuh_ 
> *wat??? spreek voor jezelf aub, niet iedere puber is bezeten van seks. en ik geloof het wel degelijk als iemand dat zegt. tja, onze culturen verschillen wel heele erg he vandaar...*



Nee, maar ze neuken wel al steeds jonger.

----------


## taziaatjuh

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Nee, maar ze neuken wel al steeds jonger.*


 je bedoelt jouw soortgenoten? tja, zal wel moeten aangezien er in de islam zoiets niet hoort...

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door taziaatjuh_ 
> *je bedoelt jouw soortgenoten? tja, zal wel moeten aangezien er in de islam zoiets niet hoort...*



Hoe zat dat weer met Aisha, hoe oud was ze toen ze voor het eerst genaaid werd door Mohammed? En was dat volgens al die profetenverdedigers hier niet heel normaal toen?

----------


## taziaatjuh

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Hoe zat dat weer met Aisha, hoe oud was ze toen ze voor het eerst genaaid werd door Mohammed? En was dat volgens al die profetenverdedigers hier niet heel normaal toen?*


 opmerkelijk dat je juist dit soort dingen te weten bent gekomen, weet ik meteen ook waar je interesses liggen.... nee meneer,Aicha was nog jong als je vanuit de tegenwoordige situatie bekijkt, maar de meisjes van toen werden al vroeg rijp, en het was ook belangrijk voor de boodschap van de profeet vrede zij met hem dat na de dood van de profeet iemand na hem dingen kon overleveren, en wie weet het beter dan zijn eigen vrouw? met de nadruk op vrouw, terwijl tegenwoordig in jouw cultuur, want ik betwijfel of je een geloof hebt, meisjes al heel vroeg worden verkracht, en worden gestimuleerd vooral te gaan "experimenteren" en als gevolg dat ze met aids het ziekenhuis in worden gestuurd.... de incent buiten beschouwing gelaten (een vader die een baby van 9 dagen oud heeft misbruikt hoe verklaar je dat he???). en nee, ik scheer niet iedereen over een kam, maar ik wil je alleen met beide voeten op de grond zetten aangezien je je nogal arrogant gedraagt, weledele heer (ahum)
tazia  :lol:

----------


## Ins

Ik weet niet hoe dat zit met masturbatie buiten een huwelijk. Voor het huwelijk tilde ik er niet zo zwaar aan omdat ik dacht: Nou, beter zo dan wat anders...Maar als je getrouwd bent, ontneem je je partner de eer vind ik. Toch?

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door Dikra_selefie_ 
> *De Regelgeving betreffende Masturbatie  
> 
> Vraag: 
> 
> Wat is de regelgeving betreffende masturbatie? 
> 
> Antwoord: 
> 
> ...



dit zijn oude mededelingen... heb je de reactie van Ghiezzoe wel gelezen als antwoord op deze "bewijzen"

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...=&pagenumber=6

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door taziaatjuh_ 
> *mensen waarom al dat gezeur over zelfbevrediging? kan men zich tegenwoordig niet in de hand houden of wat?? vermijd het en alle problemen zijn opgelost......... sjonge jonge........ *


Je neemt het wel erg letterlijk....in de HAND houden.ahhahhaah

----------


## taziaatjuh

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Je neemt het wel erg letterlijk....in de HAND houden.ahhahhaah*


 whahahahaa kijk, ik had mijn eigen woordspeling niet in de gaten...owwww dit is ook geen woordspeling maar mijn gave om overal stijl in te plaatsen wahahaha (geintje)  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Bakra

Masturbatie is een van de vaste bestanddelelen van een gezond seksueel bestaan. ook binnen een relatie is het zeer aan te raden om regelmatig en in elkaars bijzijn te masturberen; dit zorgt voor een beter ondeling seksueel begrip. 
In de tijd van de Heilige Schrift was reeds Onan ons tot een goed voorbeeld.

ga zo voort !

----------


## Will3ant

Hi, Wat ik niet versta-ik geloof niet in god-dat je je hele leven kan laten benvloeden door iets dat wetenschappelijk niet bewezen is.Boven ons hoofd is er geen paradijs,alleen planeten,sterrenstelsels en zwarte gaten.Hoe kun je dan oorlog gaan voeren in de naam van god.Heeft hij je dat persoonlijk verteld? En hoeveel mensen zijn er dan niet hypocriet en doen alsof.Ik ken heel veel moslims die roken,drinken en vreemd gaan.Maar ze gaan wel naar de moskee en houden zich aan de ramadan.Net zoals de kristenen hypocriet zijn.En wat ik helemaal niet begrijp dat zijn de zelfmoordenaars ,de martelaren,heeft Allah dat bevolen?Ik heb al 5 keer de Koran gelezen,maar heb dat daar nog niet in gevonden,dus?

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Will3ant_ 
> *Hi, Wat ik niet versta-ik geloof niet in god-dat je je hele leven kan laten benvloeden door iets dat wetenschappelijk niet bewezen is.Boven ons hoofd is er geen paradijs,alleen planeten,sterrenstelsels en zwarte gaten.Hoe kun je dan oorlog gaan voeren in de naam van god.Heeft hij je dat persoonlijk verteld? En hoeveel mensen zijn er dan niet hypocriet en doen alsof.Ik ken heel veel moslims die roken,drinken en vreemd gaan.Maar ze gaan wel naar de moskee en houden zich aan de ramadan.Net zoals de kristenen hypocriet zijn.En wat ik helemaal niet begrijp dat zijn de zelfmoordenaars ,de martelaren,heeft Allah dat bevolen?Ik heb al 5 keer de Koran gelezen,maar heb dat daar nog niet in gevonden,dus?*


IK sluit me hier helemaal bij aan Het fabeltje dat je als martelaar 73 maagden boven in het paradijs ontmoet.Is het zelfde sprookje als Hans en Grietje.
En trouwens mocht het wel op waarheid berusten,dan waren er wel meer martelaren.De marrokanen kennende.

----------


## molima_18

Het geloof in Allah geeft de gelovigen een gevoel van zekereid. Hoe kan iemand zich zeker voelen als hij niet in Allah gelooft? Onderzoek heeft uitgewezen dat geestelijke afwijkingen bij ongelovigen vaker en in een zwaardere vorm voorkomen dan bij gelovigen. Een ongelovige is nergens zeker over. Hij is niet zeker over zijn begin, zijn einde en zijn doelen. Een ongelovige is niet zeker over zijn waarden, zijn ideeen en zijn rechten, over goed verkeerd en slecht. Een ongelovige is meestal een sceptisch mens, angstig verward en aarzelend. De moslim daartegen kent zijn oorsprong. Een moslim is honderd procent zeker over wat goed en verkeerd is, wat goed en slecht is. Een moslim is zeker over zichzelf, over zijn leven, over het universum, over zijn sociale relaties, zijn rechten en zijn plichten. Een moslim is zeker over zijn ideeen en zijn waarden.

beslama

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door molima_18_ 
> *Het geloof in Allah geeft de gelovigen een gevoel van zekereid. Hoe kan iemand zich zeker voelen als hij niet in Allah gelooft? Onderzoek heeft uitgewezen dat geestelijke afwijkingen bij ongelovigen vaker en in een zwaardere vorm voorkomen dan bij gelovigen. Een ongelovige is nergens zeker over. Hij is niet zeker over zijn begin, zijn einde en zijn doelen. Een ongelovige is niet zeker over zijn waarden, zijn ideeen en zijn rechten, over goed verkeerd en slecht. Een ongelovige is meestal een sceptisch mens, angstig verward en aarzelend. De moslim daartegen kent zijn oorsprong. Een moslim is honderd procent zeker over wat goed en verkeerd is, wat goed en slecht is. Een moslim is zeker over zichzelf, over zijn leven, over het universum, over zijn sociale relaties, zijn rechten en zijn plichten. Een moslim is zeker over zijn ideeen en zijn waarden.
> 
> beslama*


Natuurlijk kan geloof zekerheid geven.
Maar je opmerking dat een moslim 100% zeker is over alles is onzin. Dat is een marketingpraatje. Ik heb veel moslims gehoord die niet 100% zeker zijn van alles.

----------


## Eelke

Gezien het aantal "clubjes" binnen de islam (of welke religie dan ook) zijn de zekerheden niet bij iedereen gelijk. De juistheid van al deze zekerheden is dus iets waar nog lang over gediscusseerd kan worden. 

Maar heb je ook een bron van het onderzoek? Ik zou het verslag wel eens willen lezen. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door Dikra_selefie_ 
> *Dat vind ik nou jammer dat lezen nogal moeilijk voor je is...ik raad je aan om de bovenstaande fatwa die ik heb geplaatst nogmaals te lezen!*


Ik heb hem ook gelezen.
IN JOUW VERHAAL STAAT GEEN ARGUMENT VOOR HET STANDPUNT DAT JE NIET MAG MASTURBEREN.
Wat wil je, wil je zelf denken, en tot de conclusie komen dat je het wel of niet wilt, of wil je een ander na laten denken voor jou?

Luister goed, ik vind het prima dat jij je hele leven niet wil masturberen, sterker nog, ik zou het superstoer vinden. Maar gebruik geen argumenten die geen argumenten zijn.

----------


## molima_18

> _Geplaatst door Nelis70_ 
> *Natuurlijk kan geloof zekerheid geven.
> Maar je opmerking dat een moslim 100% zeker is over alles is onzin. Dat is een marketingpraatje. Ik heb veel moslims gehoord die niet 100% zeker zijn van alles.*


een moslim die niet 100% achter zijn geloof staat
noemt men geen moslim...dus ik heb het over de echte moslims die dus geen twijfels hebben

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door molima_18_ 
> *een moslim die niet 100% achter zijn geloof staat
> noemt men geen moslim...dus ik heb het over de echte moslims die dus geen twijfels hebben*


Als de "experts" het al niet eens zijn over wat er precies in de koran staat hoe kan een "leek" dan 100% zeker zijn? 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door molima_18_ 
> *een moslim die niet 100% achter zijn geloof staat
> noemt men geen moslim...dus ik heb het over de echte moslims die dus geen twijfels hebben*


Lieve moslima_18.
Jouw redenering noem je een zogenaamde kringredenering. Je zegt: Alle moslims zijn goed, want iedereen die niet 100% goed is, is geen echte moslim.
Dit type redenering is klassiek, zoek maar eens op google.com op 'kringredenering'.
Je kan zo'n redenering ook los laten op de volgende situatie:
'Alle boedhisten zijn 100% zeker', 'ik ken een onzekere boedhist', 'dan is het geen boedhist, want alle boedhisten zijn 100% zeker'.
Of een nog vreemdere: 'alle bomen zijn groen','nee, want ik zie daar een boom die niet groen is','nou, dan is dat geen boom, want alle bomen zijn groen'.

----------


## ikrammarki

> [i]
> 10) Trying to follow the Prophets recommendation concerning the etiquette of getting ready for bed, such as reading well-known supplications, sleeping on the right side, and avoiding sleeping on the belly (the Prophet forbade sleeping on the belly).
> [/url])[/B] [/B]




WATTT !!!??

mag je niet op je buik slapenn ??!! DIT KAN JE NIET MENEN 
wat ??
DAT doe ik al zo lang nu !!

het slaapt gewoon heel lekker !!

OH MIJN GOD ! ik sta echt gewoon versteld hiervan... waarom zou je niet op je buik mogen slapen dan??? 

is dat een link met sex ofzo??

WAJOOOWWW

----------


## ikrammarki

uhm... is de discussie inneens gestopt...??

----------


## DREAMER_FROM_BE

Hallo,
Een goede moslim zal nooit iemand beledigen of iemand verwijten geen moslim te zijn, dat is het alleenrecht van Allah. Ieder die de geloofgetuigenis heeft gedaan (Eerste zuil van de islam) is een moslim en God zal beslissen in welke mate.

Waarom lopen als je nog moet leren stappen. Wie van ons kan zeggen dat hij/zij de vijf zuilen al op een goede manier doet of een deel ervan.
En dan nog te zwijgen of niet liegen, geduld, reinheid, respect en nog vele belangrijke zaken in ons geloof. Laten we eerst daar hard aan werken en niet over vechten als masturbatie want we gaan er nooit uitgeraken.

Het is heel simpel, laat ieder zijn geloof beleven, stap voor stap en velen zullen er komen. Niet alles haram verklaren want dat houd de mensen weg van het geloof omdat het dan te zwaar wordt.

Een tip: als je iets niet zeker weet probeer het dan te laten.

Ik wens jullie allemaal veel succes naar de zoektoch, maar doe het stap voor stap.

Beste groeten.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Nelis70_ 
> *Lieve moslima_18.
> Jouw redenering noem je een zogenaamde kringredenering. Je zegt: Alle moslims zijn goed, want iedereen die niet 100% goed is, is geen echte moslim.
> Dit type redenering is klassiek, zoek maar eens op google.com op 'kringredenering'.
> Je kan zo'n redenering ook los laten op de volgende situatie:
> 'Alle boedhisten zijn 100% zeker', 'ik ken een onzekere boedhist', 'dan is het geen boedhist, want alle boedhisten zijn 100% zeker'.
> Of een nog vreemdere: 'alle bomen zijn groen','nee, want ik zie daar een boom die niet groen is','nou, dan is dat geen boom, want alle bomen zijn groen'.*



Mohammed B was 100% moslim.Zie wat het resultaat is.
De Koran is al zo oud,we leven in 2005 jongens.Kop op

----------


## concorde

Hallo Contradictio,
Ik wil graag reageren op je mededeling van 7 mei jongstleden. Je schrijft onder meer:

citaat: 
Wat de juiste overpeinzing betreft: Dit is betreffende de vermeldingen van doktoren over de vele schadelijke gevolgen van deze handeling (het masturberen). Deze schadelijke gevolgen hebben effect op het lichaam, het instinctieve seksuele gevoel (behoefte), de gedachtegang, de organisatie (van iemands zaken) en misschien weerhoudt het hem zelfs van het werkelijke huwelijk! Want, als een persoon zijn gehele behoefte bevredigt met deze zaak dan kan het zijn dat hij niet meer omkijkt naar het huwelijk.[1] 
einde citaat; 

Ik begrijp dit niet. Wil je me misschien uitleggen waarom masturbatie de organisatie van iemands zaken schadelijke gevolgen kan berokkenen?

Concorde.

'k zag twee beren broodjes smeren, 
ja dat was een wonder,
't was een wonder boven wonder,
dat die beren masturberen,
hi hi hi, ha ha ha,
'k stond er bij en ik keek erg raar
[onschuldig kinderliedje; circa 1962]

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door concorde_ 
> *Hallo Contradictio,
> Ik wil graag reageren op je mededeling van 7 mei jongstleden. Je schrijft onder meer:
> 
> citaat: 
> Wat de juiste overpeinzing betreft: Dit is betreffende de vermeldingen van doktoren over de vele schadelijke gevolgen van deze handeling (het masturberen). Deze schadelijke gevolgen hebben effect op het lichaam, het instinctieve seksuele gevoel (behoefte), de gedachtegang, de organisatie (van iemands zaken) en misschien weerhoudt het hem zelfs van het werkelijke huwelijk! Want, als een persoon zijn gehele behoefte bevredigt met deze zaak dan kan het zijn dat hij niet meer omkijkt naar het huwelijk.[1] 
> einde citaat; 
> 
> Ik begrijp dit niet. Wil je me misschien uitleggen waarom masturbatie de organisatie van iemands zaken schadelijke gevolgen kan berokkenen?
> ...


Nee joh, dat beweer ik helemaal niet...
Ik citeer wat Dikra_selefie gepost had en zeg het volgende:




> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *dit zijn oude mededelingen... heb je de reactie van Ghiezzoe wel gelezen als antwoord op deze "bewijzen"
> 
> http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...=&pagenumber=6*


dus ik vraag of de persoon in kwestie wel heeft gelezen wat het antwoord van Ghiezzoe is op dat belachelijke verhaal over blindheid en ziektes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  t.g.v. masturbatie.

De reactie van Ghiezzoe hierop staat dus onder de link;

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...=&pagenumber=6

----------


## concorde

Dankjewel voor je uiteenzetting Contradictio,

Mea culpa.
Dat is latijn en betekent: ik ben schuldig (aan dit misverstand).
Ik zal voortaan beter de reacties lezen.

Goedenavond en houdoe.

Concorde / Jan Verhees

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door concorde_ 
> *Hallo Contradictio,
> Ik wil graag reageren op je mededeling van 7 mei jongstleden. Je schrijft onder meer:
> 
> citaat: 
> Wat de juiste overpeinzing betreft: Dit is betreffende de vermeldingen van doktoren over de vele schadelijke gevolgen van deze handeling (het masturberen). Deze schadelijke gevolgen hebben effect op het lichaam, het instinctieve seksuele gevoel (behoefte), de gedachtegang, de organisatie (van iemands zaken) en misschien weerhoudt het hem zelfs van het werkelijke huwelijk! Want, als een persoon zijn gehele behoefte bevredigt met deze zaak dan kan het zijn dat hij niet meer omkijkt naar het huwelijk.[1] 
> einde citaat; 
> 
> Ik begrijp dit niet. Wil je me misschien uitleggen waarom masturbatie de organisatie van iemands zaken schadelijke gevolgen kan berokkenen? 
> ...


Masturberen is niets anders dan je eigen lichaam te ontdekken.Daar is helemaal NIETS mis mee.

----------


## concorde

Goedenavond BeachBoy,

Er klopt iets niet aan het citaat dat je uit mijn mededeling hebt aangehaald. Ik dacht bij mezelf al. .... Hoe kan dat nou?
Het onschuldige kinderrijmpje heb ik wl in mijn bericht opgenomen, maar de opmerking "Masturberen is niets anders dan je eigen lichaam te ontdekken. Daar is helemaal NIETS mis mee" had ik niet in mijn bericht opgenomen. Toch maakt het ineens deel uit van het donkerroze deel waarin je mijn quote hebt opgenomen. Je zet het bewuste regeltje er overigens later weer wel apart onder.
Het is dus een quote die niet helemaal een quote van mij is. Ik kan er overigens totaal niet wakker van liggen.
Henk Krol, de hoofdredacteur van de Gay Krant zou zeggen: "Om zulke zaken moet je niet gaan touw-trekken".

Houdoe!

----------


## Dwaaber

Tuurlijk mag je masturberen. De Islam die vermodernaniseerd ook! In de Koran zijn ook stukken geschreven die niet van de profeet komen, maar toen der tijd de maatstaaf was.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Dwaaber_ 
> *Tuurlijk mag je masturberen. De Islam die vermodernaniseerd ook! In de Koran zijn ook stukken geschreven die niet van de profeet komen, maar toen der tijd de maatstaaf was.*



Na de eerste keer wist ik het meteen en dacht: jippi, als ze iets uitvinden wat nog lekkerder is- blijf ik het er gewoon bij doen.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door concorde_ 
> *Goedenavond BeachBoy,
> 
> Er klopt iets niet aan het citaat dat je uit mijn mededeling hebt aangehaald. Ik dacht bij mezelf al. .... Hoe kan dat nou?
> Het onschuldige kinderrijmpje heb ik wl in mijn bericht opgenomen, maar de opmerking "Masturberen is niets anders dan je eigen lichaam te ontdekken. Daar is helemaal NIETS mis mee" had ik niet in mijn bericht opgenomen. Toch maakt het ineens deel uit van het donkerroze deel waarin je mijn quote hebt opgenomen. Je zet het bewuste regeltje er overigens later weer wel apart onder.
> Het is dus een quote die niet helemaal een quote van mij is. Ik kan er overigens totaal niet wakker van liggen.
> Henk Krol, de hoofdredacteur van de Gay Krant zou zeggen: "Om zulke zaken moet je niet gaan touw-trekken".
> 
> Houdoe!*


Sorry ik heb er over een gelezen.xxx

----------

